# Anyone having FET in November?



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello

I noticed there were FET threads for Sept and Oct and wondered if anyone wanted to join me on a Nov one?

I'll hopefully be starting my first FET in November. It will be medicated so having a dring jab first week of Nov then (if they survive the thaw  ) ET around the last week of Nov.

I had ICSI in August and all my embies had to be frozen due to OHSS. We have 13 day one embies tucked up in the freezer. The plan is to thaw 4 and hopefully there will be one or two to put back.

I'm new to FET and have never got to ET before so would love to meet some other Frostie mummies who are in the same boat.

Hetty xxx

                       





Name, FET, start D/R, Baseline, ET , OTD

Jaks, Natural ,,, 1st Nov,17th Nov 
Ktdoc,,,,6th Nov, 24th Nov   
JazzC, Natural,,,14th Nov, 28th Nov 
Knickleduster, Medicated , 15th Oct,,18th Nov, 
Tamelia, Medicated , 16th Oct,,18th Nov, 29th Nov 
Suze, Medicated ,,,22nd Nov, 1st Dec 
Iwannabigbelly, Natural,,, 19th Nov, 3rd Dec 
Kitten77, Natural,,,21st Nov, 5th Dec 
Marteen, Medicated , 22nd Oct,7th Nov, 25th Nov, 8th Dec  
Mollieboo, Medicated, 24th Oct, 6th Nov, 26th Nov, 8th Dec 
Lyndalou, , , , 2nd Dec, 11th Dec 
Hetty, Medicated ,3rd Nov,17th Nov, 2nd Dec, 15th Dec 
Cokes,,,, 2nd Dec, 16th Dec 
Watn1, Medicated,,, 8th Dec, 22nd Dec 
Helen0610, Medicated, 2nd Nov, 18th Nov, 10th Dec, 23rd Dec 
Minnie-Me,Medicated, 14th Nov,,,
Jane71, Medicated,6th Nov,20th Nov, 9th Dec, 
Janna, Medicated , 9th Oct,,,
Clairelilley15, Natural,,,, 
Jaimi, Natural,,,,
LucyL,,,,,
Swifty, Medicated,,,,


----------



## knickleduster (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Hetty

I am having FET and am due to have the eggs put back on 2nd of November if all goes to plan.  I had my first ICSI in July and developed mild OHSS, however not bad enough for them to cancel ET so it still went ahead but I opted for SET.  My result was a BFN and I was going to wait to give my body a break before trying again but decided to go for it and then if it fails this time I will have a little break.  I started the synarel spray this morning fortunately last time I had no symptoms whatsover so I am hoping for the same this time. My problem this time is whether or not to have two eggs put back...I opted for one as it is my partner who has the fertility problems and the horror stories I have read about people loosing twins early on in preganancy (especially if you are small in build-which I am).  Maybes this might not be an option depending upon how many survive the thaw!

Anyway wishing you lots of luck and hope it all works out for you!


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Hetty and Knickleduster 

I am Due to start FET in November. Af due next Thurs 28th and then all systems go!!!!!!!

Nice to have others going through the same. looking forward to chating x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello knickleduster and lyndalou 

Sending you both lots of     for your upcoming FETs.

Knickleduster I kept worring about SET or DET too, but we've decided on DET (If we have enough too). I know exactly what you mean about the terribly sad stories about early twin births. I have crohns disease and saw my surgeon yesterday for my annual check-up and I asked him what his opinion was about DET as I'm a small build and worried if my body would handle a twin pregnancy, but he was very optimistic and said 'go for two, twins are great fun!' 

Lyndalou are you having a medicated or natural FET?


Hetty xxx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Hetty    Im not really sure because of my MC a few months ago I will be taken steriods and a high dose of asprin. Will know
                more next week when go for my 1st scan.

Im also going to have DET if both our blasts survive the thaw. Had FET twice last year and both ended up a BFN. Embies defrosted
fine on both occasions so hoping to be lucky again.  We thought about a set but with 2 blasts transferd in April and when we
got our positive only one had implanted we want to give ourselves the best possible chance. I know there are risks with twins
but after weighing up everything we are prepared to go for it. Both you girls are younger than me and at my age I think I should
increase our chances with a det.  You have to make a choice based on your own circumstances. Good luck to both of you  xx

Knickleduster  The horror stories you hear about with twin pregs are a small percentage. there are loads of
                    people who have twins with no complications. It is a hard decision but good luck with making it xx


----------



## knickleduster (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for your kind words, after much thought I think I have decided to try again with SET this time as I think if I were to get a BFP with a DET I would spend all of my time worrying.  If this time around it does not work then I think the next cycle I do I will start opting for the DET.  

Fingers crossed for us all xxx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Knickle  Might be joining you in a SET because only have 2 frosties  

Hetty  Hope your ok hon x

All this waiting around is hard. Took ages to make my mind up to start again and now I just want my snow babies home where
they belong


----------



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi all

Can I join you??

I start medicated FET next week, I start with Synarel on 22nd October and have scan and blood test on 7th November.  I haven't done a medicated one before.  I am really dreading the Synarel with the side effects I get with it, would be great to get it off my chest to all you ladies, my poor husband, I feel sorry for him, I am like a women with permanent PMT, not to mention the awful headaches I get too.

I have ordered my drugs today and will pickd them up in the next couple of days.

Best wishes to everyone

Marteen
x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome to our little, but no doubt very lucky thread Marteen. Good luck for your FET   

Lyndalou I know the waiting is so frustrating. Everything takes ages, but once you get started it just seems to fly by.

Knickleduster. Good news you've made your mind up about SET.   

Just a quickie from me tonight as got lots of jobs to do.


----------



## minnie-me (Feb 15, 2005)

Another FET'er here. i'm waiting for AF, currently on day 41 after a failed FET 3rd september.
i know AF's can be erritic after a cycle so i'm just hanging in there.

i have 5 frosties but my main concern is that i heard they pick the best ones at a time so having had a fet already with this batch, are the rest going to be pants?? does anyone have any knowledge of this sort of thing?

also, what is SET and DET?

minnie xxx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome minnie  I don't really know enough about FET I'm afraid to help with you question. My embies were frozen on day one so we've no idea about the quality. It will be pot luck if we get some good ones in the 1st thaw. What day were yours frozen?

SET is single embryou transfer and DET is double embryo transfer.


----------



## minnie-me (Feb 15, 2005)

i'm also day 1. the last fet i had they were grade 1 with 2 cells.
yeah i think it is pot luck.

i fit into the DET category then

i dont expect to start much before nov 7th so far.
could be sooner, af pains are starting


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi Hetty, Knuckleduster, Lyndalou, Marteen and Minnie-me,

Can I join you too? I'm having medicated FET in November.  We've only got 2 frosties and are hoping to go for DET if they both survive - fingers crossed!

AF arrived last night and I've got an appointment for a scan on Monday.  

I'm so glad that I've now got you all to share this with - I think I drive my poor DH nuts most of the time.

Good luck to everyone!

Jane xx


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

HI Everyone

Can I join too please. I started a medicated cycle last Thursday, which was the day that my natural FET was abandon ironically that was the day the embryos were due to be popped back...thankfully none of them were defrosted!!!! but my final progesterone level was not correct and I was suffering with an awful tummy bug for 3 days prior, so all in all I'm sure pulling the plug was the right decision.

So, I have been sniffing for a just over a week now and AF is due now, but as yet nooooo sign. We have 9 frosties from my last ICSI back in 2006 which resulted in my DD, and we would just love for her to have a sibling. Is anyone here being treated at the ARGC?

Bye for now, and good luck to you all, will write more personals on my next visit to FF.

Janna x


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hetty  Our little thread is growing 

Knickle  Hope your ok hon x

Marteen  I get really grumpy and snappy during tx too and dh tends to get the blunt of it but considering what we have to go through
            I think they shouldnt complain x

Minnie me  Dont worry too much because when they defrost they can gain cells very quickly and might even be better than what
              you had transfered x

Jane        I only have 2 frosties too so fingers crossed for both of us. Good luck for you scan on mon x

Janna      I am at the Lister clinic but hear great things about the argc x

Have a great weekend Ladies


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome Jane and Janna. Sending you both lots of    

AF has been playing silly monkeys with me all week. I started spotting on Monday so made my day 21 appointment for the dring jab, but then it just stayed really light until last night, but now it's gone again. I'm not sure what's going on, but maybe it's a light one as it is my first natural period since ICSI   Hopefully everything will be OK for the dring appointment   Anyone else got any experience of this?


Hetty xx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hetty  Could you speak to your clinic and see what they think?


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Lynda That would be the sensible thing to do, but I don't want to give them an excuse to put me back another month. I'll keep my day21 appointment because they scan you then anyway and if there is a problem they'll see.

Hetty x


----------



## minnie-me (Feb 15, 2005)

morning girls,

just been catching up with you all. welcome everyone to the nov fet'ers.

hetty, just thinking hun, surely you day 21 appt isnt going to be a day 21 if af stays away??

no sign of mine yet either. if it stays away too long, technicaaly i suppose i might end up as a dec fet'er but i'm staying here lol.

jane, fingers crossed for your 2 frosties.

have a fab weekend everyone. i hope all the elusive af's arrive for you all.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi Minnie Hope your AF arrives soon   
I know what you mean about the day 21 thing, but I do think this is my period now, but it is just a lot lighter than usual. It came bang on time and I had the normal symtoms and now it's pretty much stopped. I'm going to go to day21 appointment as planned and if my lining isn't thick enough for me to have the dring jab I'll just wait another week.

H xx


----------



## minnie-me (Feb 15, 2005)

good plan. its always the same though isnt it?
our bodies just dont play the game.

does anyone feel as calm about all this as i do??

i imagine that when it all starts, the worry will all start though.

so girls........are any of you going to do any drastic lifestyle changes in preparation


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Minnie I think I'm being pretty calm about it, but then again i'm on a fertility website in the middle of a sunny saturday so I'm probably obsessing really. I lurch from being overly positive and imagine telling everyone we're pg in orginal novelty ways on Christmas day. On the other hand I keep thinking there is a 75% chance it won't work and I've really got to prepare for a negative result.

My drastic lifestyle change is I'm being organised for Christmas!! Normally I end up shopping 1 week before Christmas in a mad panic, but I've already started this year and I'm going to be sorted hopefully before ET so I don't have to worry about a thing. I'm even considering getting the christmas decorations out of the loft already. This is a step too far  

I'm back on ZW's tablets. My aim is to be calm, healthy and serene. Not sure where the multi-pack of Aeros fit into that  

How about you?


----------



## minnie-me (Feb 15, 2005)

i'm going to religously take my multi vits, they are just sainsburys pre/post natal ones but have all the ones i need.
i've also started a more healthy eating regime. although chocolate is a must as it makes me feel good. (thats my excuse anyway).
i dont think i'll bother with the acu again this time. i kinda look at that as best when you do fresh as this is when everything is created. and at £35 per week, the credit crunch wont allow for that.
my mate does reiki and she will do that for free soi will ask her to do it for me once per week starting when i dr.

other than that, i think i shall carry on as normal. you gotta remember that people get pg everyday and they are unhealthy, over weight, smokers and drinkers. so although we try our best i think theres only so much you can do.


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all having lovely weekends.

I'm feeling fairly calm about things just now but I know that I'll begin to fret once I go to the clinic on Monday.

I'm taking multi vits with folic acid just now and trying to be healthy though the odd bar of chocolate/ bag of crisps/ large slice of cake keep appearing into my diet!  When I was going through ivf and icsi I was pretty obsessive about diet but I'm thinking that these little frosties will have had the benefit of that already, when they were made.  I've been through acupuncture and reflexology on my first cycle of IV but its pricey so I haven't gone down that route this time.

Here's hoping all these AFs arrive soon!

Jane


----------



## knickleduster (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Good to read all of your updates, I have to admit I feel pretty relaxed about everything at the moment, i think in the back of my mind I am thinking because I am opting for SET its not going to work which I am not sure if this is a good or bad attitude to have? 

Hetty like you I have had the thoughts of it being a nice christmas suprise for family and imagined telling them the good news on xmas day! We have not told anybody this time we are having another attempt not even my mam who I am very close to just for the fact that when it did not work last time I felt like I had let everyone down (even though they did not say this)

So far I am just eating healthy which I quite often do and excercising in moderation and trying to relax, I am not having accupuncture this time simply for cost reasons but I have vouchers for a spa near us and plan the day before ET to have a nice hot stone treatment and then I plan on having a week off work in bed watching day time tv!

Fingers crossed for all of us x


----------



## minnie-me (Feb 15, 2005)

knickle, i'm also not telling anyone this time.
last time caused loads of rows coz we only wanted family to know but i found out half the small village i live in seemed to know our business all due to SIL so this time, we wont say anything lol

its a shame really coz i too am close to my mum and probably need her support but dh got really angry and said if his side are bring kept out of the loop then so will my side.

anyway, onwards and upwards.........dont want to bring the thread down.................still no af lol


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jane good luck for your appointment tomorrow    Let us know how you get on. It's  amazing the cake fairy seems to leave me presents too  

Minnie That is sad that your SIL didn't respect your privacy. We have the same your half/ my half debates. In the end we needed my mum to look after me after EC so my side knows and his don't which I do feel slightly guilty about.

Knickleduster   No one would have thought you'd let anyone down. The spa day and week in bed sounds like an excellent plan.

Love to all the Festive FETers Hope you're having relaxing Sundays

Hetty xx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi everyone can i join you too please.  I had one successful IVF back in 2006 resulting in my daughter.  Fresh cycle April 2008 ended in BFN.  One blastocyst frozen.  I am a poor responder with high FSH so lucky to get a frostie at all.  FET June 2008 abandoned due to poor response to HRT and fluid found in cavity.  Diagnosed as hydrosalpinx and both tubes clipped recently to avoid this happening again.  Started sniffing 3 days ago so just waiting for AF now.
Biggest fear is that blastocyst doesn't survive the thaw.x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome to our little thread Tamelia. Sounds like you've had a tough year on the tx front   Sending you lots of   for your blast to thaw.


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Good morning ladies, I think I'm up to speed with you all now.  Hope you all had lovely weekends.

Thanks Hetty for the welcome, I wouldn't worry too much about your light AF.  Sounds completely normal to me, the fact it came on the right day and you had symptoms.  Mine always changes when I'm going through this.  Anyway by 21 days time if you haven't bled again then you know that was it.  I'm sure your clinic can tell at your scan if your body is ready or not anyway.  I would just leave it in their hands to decide that day.

Knickleduster, it's a tough decision whether to go SET or DET.  I had DET on my first cycle which resulted in BFP with one but due to being small and having a tough pregnancy bleeding throughout due to low lying placenta and eventually staying in hospital 6 weeks before baby was born i decided last cycle to go SET but was BFN.  I'm certain this was due to the fluid they found killing the embryo but from now on i would always go SET as i think having twins could end badly for them and possibly me too so playing it safe.  Everyone is different though and i think deep down you know if your body is likely to be up to the job and also if you think you can cope with 2 babies.  It's a lovely solution but bl**dy hard work!  It's a choice only you...oh and your doctor can make.  I like your ET plan, spa treatment and a week off.  I've got a vouvher for full facial so will book that soon.  

Lyndlou, so sorry about your recent mc, I've never been through it so can't imagine how emotionally and physically painful it must be.  That must have been such a rollercoaster.  I hear the Lister are excellent especially for ladies who have been through what you have.  Good luck with this one.

Marteen, good luck for Wednesday when you start sniffing.  Everyone responds differently but I haven't had any symptoms apart from a slightly sore and blocked nose.  My first cycle 3 years ago i wasn't sure if i had symptoms or not, I think i was looking for every single change from the norm and put it down to the drugs but personally have never suffered with it.  Diid you not have to sniff during your fresh cycle? What are they checking for at your scan and bloods on 7/11?  My first scan is 2 weeks after i taken had the HRT to check if my lining is thick enough.

Minnie me, Sorry AF appears to have taken a long holiday.  Mine was really late too after BFN.  I think at Day 1 the embryos are all level pegging and its difficult to know which one are going to steam ahead and divide.  It is just like a lucky dip.  They wouldn't have been frozen if there was no chance.  Glad you are feeling calm.  I feel ok about it all at the moment but i think it's because i'm just so busy so had my mind taken off it.  Shame your SIL told your personal business to everyone.  I think everyone knows what I'm up to but sometimes i wish no one knew.  Problem is though I would have to tell Mum and Sis then it makes it hard not letting others know.  It's a bit of a long running thing for me now so most of the family don't know precide details of whats happening now but just know that we are permanently going through the process until they hear otherwise.

Jane 71, hope your scan goes ok today, let us know how you get on.  I've never had acu before but i did have reflexology and love it but it's not recommended past ET.  Very expensive to have regularly and had it before my fresh cycle.  It's more of a treat now and just have to make do with DP rubbing my feet instead, not the saem but better than nothing ha ha.

Janna,sorry your last cycle was abandoned, mine was too!!  I was so upset and felt quite angry although i knew it was for the best.  I'd build myself up so much and just 4 days before ETY they pulled the plug due to poor response from HRT and fluid.  I have a friend at ARGC and hear they have fantastic results.  Hope AF arrives soon for you but then hope that's the last one for you!!!

It's my daughters 2nd birthday on Wednesday and can't believe where the time has flown.  had a little family party for her yesterday including all her 7 cousins.  Was a lovely day and incredibly noisy and messy but all good fun.  I'm now on day 4 of sniffing and expecting AF sometime before next Monday then can start on the HRT patches.  My regime has been trying to keep healthy, going to the gym at least once a week and running 3 miles, yoga once a week, not too much junk food but a small glass of wine with my dinner...for medicinal purposes only of course!!  Taking the vits, when i can remember.  I work as a childminder so am very busy and that helps too.

Anyway I'll go now before you are all cross eyed reading my long post.
Hi to anyone else reading.
   
Tam x


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi lovelyl ladies,

We went for our scan this morning and everything seemed to go ok.  I've to start the drugs to thin the lining of the womb on day 21, then will take them for around 2 weeks and go back for another scan to check its worked.  Then tablets to thicken the lining up again, and hopefully embryo transfer in the second week of December.  That's the practical side which all sounds fine if it goes to plan!  

We got some information about single and double embryo transfers which was a bit scary as we're planning to use both of our embryos (if we get lucky and they both defrost successfully...) and reading about all the risks was a real eye-opener.  I meant to ask what grade our embryos were and completely forgot.

Off to tidy the kitchen!

Jane x


----------



## minnie-me (Feb 15, 2005)

hello girls, 
i hope you had a great monday (yeah right lol).

wow jane you are on the way now then. what day are you actually on at the moment?
what date is your day 21?

marteen, good luck for wednesday.

still no af yet. my body is certainly ready though, i can definately feel it.

must change my ticker lol


----------



## knickleduster (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Just an update from me I am on day seven of sniffing and nothing really happening I am just hoping my body plays ball as I have booked time off etc around everything going to schedule and don’t want to have to re-arrange everything. I have ordered a relaxation cd, which should hopefully come this week so maybes this might help keep me relaxed.  I am looking forward to the ET just to have the week off in bed I have been working extra at work on an evening so I have enough time built up for some flexi days whilst I am off.

Tamelia – thanks for your information and advice it has just reaffirmed with me that I am going to stick with a single embryo transfer, as this I believe would be the best decisions for me.  

Minnie me- its tough not telling people I was so tempted to tell my mam when I was out with her at the weekend but held myself back especially when I am rearranging things around being at home in time to take my synarel spray!

Hetty- Hope everything is still going to plan for you!


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello Lovelies

Exciting now that some of us are starting   

Tamelia Hope you DD birthday is lovely tomorrow. Thanks for the reasurence re AF  

Jane great news on your scan. Not long to go now   

Minnie hope AF shows up soon     

Knickleduster Hope dring is going ok     It's tough keeping it a secret   I remember running off to the loo at a wedding when my alarm went off for a sniff. 

Nothing to report from me. Just trying to keep well and healthy for day 21 appointment in 2 weeks.

Love to the FETers

Hetty xx


----------



## jaks (Aug 11, 2008)

hi ladies
thought i would join you all i,m having natural fet going for scan on saturday
have 5 frosties. have been put on steriods and will start on clexane after transfer
have been on this rollercoaster for a lot of years and this is our last attempt so have everything crossed

jaks


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jaks welcome to our growin thread   Sending you all the   in the world for your FET. You certainly deserve it after your long journey.  

Where abouts are you being treated?

Hetty xx


----------



## jaks (Aug 11, 2008)

hi hetty 
i am attending care in manchester. what about yourself where do you attend??

jaks xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi Jaks I'm at a hospital in Leeds so not too far from you. I have a friend on another thread who has twins and pg again now from FET at care Manchester. there is a Care near me in Sheffield.

H xx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

hello there    can I join u all.  Ive got my 1st FET soon (baseline 6th nov) I start syneral tomorow for 2 weeks then baseline.  we have 8 frosties from last TX and are so thankful for them and happy not to have to stimm again (after 3 stimming TX's over last year.  Its my 1st FET and I was apprehensive but they do seem to work as Ive ead on here many times.  So lets hope that this less stressful and less drugs TX works for all of us.  btw - mine is a medicated one but its great not to do the heavy drugs (hormones)


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hi ladies

can i join you?

im due to start a natural FET on day 1 of my next cycle and first scan will be on day 12   we have 3 frozen blasts from an ICSI cycle in august that ended in a BFP then sadly had a miscarriage 2 weeks later  

lynda - hi honey, i know we've cycled together a few times, hope this one is good for both of us  

looking forward to getting to know you all better and hope we all have lovely christmas BFP's  

love
Suze xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome Mollie and Suze

Hi mollie Did you get started yesterday?    

Suze I'm sorry to hear about your mc. Hoping this FET will work for you   


How's everyone doing?
xx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

hetty - yes I started sniffing this morning


----------



## jaks (Aug 11, 2008)

hi everyone hope all of you are good... off for my scan tomorrow day 9...
can,t work this out but feel so relaxed 
about going through this treatment normal i get all worked up but feeling strangely calm...

jaks xxx


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Hope you're all having good weekends.

Jaks - hope your scan goes well today.  Sounds as if you've had a long journey.  I really hope this is your time.

Mollieboo - how's the sniffing going? Good luck. I agree with you -  I'm hoping that FET is less stressful without so many drugs. I've always been on the side of OHSS and it makes things a bit scary.

Suze - so sorry to hear about your miscarriage.  Good luck.

Tamelia -  hope your daughter had a lovely 2nd birthday.  Did AF arrive?

Minnie-me - was thinking about your SIL's reaction.  I've told my family about the FET and wish they would react a bit more.  Ok, we've told them that the chances aren't fantastic but a little more interest would be nice! My MIL doesn't agree with it all anyway (hey ho) so  never gets too involved.

Hetty, Lyndylou, Knickleduster - hope you're well.

I'm just fine-  wish day 21 would hurry up (4th November) so that I could get started and feel like I was doing something useful!

Jane x


----------



## clairelilley15 (May 15, 2002)

Hi all,
Can I join too. I am hoping to have frosties but back mid nov if all goes well. I have just detected surge for trial month and waiting for blood to be taken next weds to check progesterone level. Then as soon as AF arrives I can phone to check levels and hopfully get started. I am doing a natural cycle and have 5 frozen blasts. I just feel as I already have one baby from ICSI I am pushing my luck! Also think I am going to have SET but am not sure if I would up my chances by having DET..... so many decisions!!!!  
Best of luck and baby dust to everyone
Claire x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Claire Welcome to our little frostie thread. Your little girl is a poppet. Sending you lots of   

Jane We're nearly there (mine is 3rd Nov) I keep thinking I've only got 1 week left till I have down regged brain. I'm trying to do all my jobs that require any intelligence because I turn into a sleepy idiot when dring.

Jaks great news you're feeling calm. FET is going to be so much better than a full cycle.

Mollie Wooo Hooo On starting sniffing.  

Love to everyone

Hetty xx


----------



## jaks (Aug 11, 2008)

hi everyone
went for scan today and everything looking good been given a kit to test levels for sun and mon if negative go bk tues
for another scan/blood test so hopefully be in by the end of the week then the tww begins...xx
welcome to claire
love to all
jaks  xxx


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Jaks  - good news about your scan!  Not long to go now. I'm a bit envious of your natural cycle - everything happens so much more quickly I think.
Welcome Claire. Your little girl is gorgeous!
Hetty - good point on doing anything that requires any brain power before we start on the drugs!  Then again, my brain power always seems a bit minimal these days...
Hi to everyone else
Jane x


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, still no AF for me!!!  For 3 days now ive been convinced its started when it hasn't, grrrrr and getting impatient, it never plays the game as it should.  Feel certain it will be tomorrow so can get going on the patches.  Got sent a random invoice in that i wasn't expecting so got to deal with that tomorrow, no idea what its for, thought everything had been paid for already.
Been a busy week with DD's 2nd birthday.  Went well can't believe how fast the time has gone.  When she blew her candles out i told her to wish for a brother or sister.....I'm sure she was more interested in wishing for a huge slice of the chocolate cake instead.

Hetty, I suffer from the sleepyness too with DR'ing, doesn't take much as always nodding off in the evening anyway.  Not long to go now till you can get started

Jaks, glad you are feeling so calm and relaxed, I'm sure it's going to help.  Good news on the scan, roll on the end of the week!

Minnieme, still waiting too huh...so frustrating isn't it!

Jane, glad scan all ok, counting down the days now..it won't be long till you can start.

Mollieboo, nice amount of frosties you have, really hope the right one is in there for you, congrats on getting started

Suze, sounds like you've really had more than your share of bad luck.  3 blasties will hopefully bring you your long awaited result

ClaireLilley, you'll be on that 2ww before you know it.

Knickleduster, glad you've come to a decsion about how many,
Hi Lindalou, Marteen, Janna and everyone else. x


----------



## minnie-me (Feb 15, 2005)

hi clare, welcome to our little home.

hello everyone.
my af came at last.
not sure i actually belong here anymore, i'm waiting to hear if i can start before crimbo.

molly hello hun, we've met before on the bourn thread. good luck to you.

i will pop back tomorrow to catch up properly with you all.

hope you all had a fab weekend


----------



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi All

Hoping everyone ok

I am using synarel at the moment, everything seems to be going ok at the moment, no side effects as yet, I am due to be scanned 7th November 

Good luck to everyone

Luv

Marteen
x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Morning

Jane   Me too! Everytime I write brain I accidentally write Brian first.

Jaks great news on your scan. Wow you're so close now    

Tamelia Here's a little AF dance              

Minnie Great news about AF showing up      You can start before Christmas

Marteen Sounds like it's all going well.   

Had a bit of a nightmare yesterday after my lovely dog decided to eat a rabbit which made her really ill. I was really worried about her, but in typical dog fashion she seems fine this morning. She really is my little baby so very relived. Phew! Nothing to report on a tx front. One week to go till dring jab  

Hetty xx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the AF dance Hetty but still not worked.  Can anyone else offer any more dances?  My poor body is ready to pop and i need to get started on these patches!! x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi Tamelia here's a bit more of a festive dance for AF                 

I've heard some people recommend white trousers/favourite underwear to bring it on.


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Yes it worked that time thank you!!!!!      
Scan booked for Wednesday 12th to check the lining.  
I will have to enlist you do a dance for the opposite in about a months time.
xx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry not posted for a bit. Have been away with work. Looks like my FET is going to be later than planed. AF came a few days earlier
than expected which knocks my dates out so would have been away when due to have transfer. Will have to wait for next af now so transter will prob be end of Nov beginning of Dec at the latest. I think I shall stay on this thread because it looks like some of you
will be having transfers around the same time. Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## knickleduster (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi All

Just thought I would update with what is happening with me I have been sniffing for 14 days now and was expecting to have a bleed on Friday but here I am Tuesday and still not bleed! I was due to have my transfer on 4th November but this has now been cancelled and is all now down to my AF arriving…so typical! I had next week booked off for a relaxing week off work, I have decided just to have the Monday off and save the other days for when I know I am going to need them! I keep getting niggly crampy feelings but nothing is happening I keep listening to my relaxation cd and picturing my af coming but to no avail!

Hope everyone else is doing fine xxx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

nickleduster - it is horrible waiting for AF when down regging and it is usual for it to be delayed (I have had a 5 day delay before) but I am suprised that ur clinic has cancelled ET ?  did they say why it just cant be put forward a few days?


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Glad it worked *Tamelia.*
*Lynda* I'll hopefully have ET around the end of Nov so stay here!!   
*
Knickle* Here's an AF dance for you hope it works as well as it did this morning.                

Hi *Mollie* How are you.

Just baked a chocolate cake and 2 choc puddings for tea. I need to keep DH happy because I want him to put my new fridge in.

Hetty x


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

hetty - hi - Im fine on day 5 DR and a little grumpy but nothing I havent felt before    can you put a progress list on 1st post (pg 1) so that we can see everyones progress  please    if you get the time


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Mollie I'll try! How exciting I'm like a pretend mod


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Er........ well I've had a go at a list, but it looks pretty rubbish.

Does anyone know how to do tables?

Let me know any missing info and I'll add it in.


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

ok - I just had a play but u can do tables using the OXO boxes above the smilies - first do 'insert table' then in middle do 'insert column' and type in column titles then do the insert rows - good luck - and remember to leave space for the test dates and BFP's


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks Mollie Just come back and seen your post. 
I went to cycle buddies and nicked one of their tables to work out how to do it.

                       





Name, FET, start D/R, Baseline, ET , OTD

Hetty, Medicated ,3rd Nov,,,
Knickleduster, Medicated , 15th Oct,,,
Lyndalou, , , , end of November,
Marteen, Medicated , 22nd Oct,,,
Minnie-Me,,,,,
Jane71, Medicated,,,, 
Janna, Medicated , 9th Oct,,,
Mollieboo, Medicated, 24th Oct, 6th Nov,,
Tamelia, Medicated , 16th Oct,,,
Jaks, Natural ,,, around the 31st Oct,
Suze,Natural ,,,,
Clairelilley15, Natural,,,,


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Hetty and Mollie  Clever girls gold star for each of you!


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

hetty - it looks very proffessional - well done    mustve taken u ages


----------



## jaks (Aug 11, 2008)

hi everyone

hope we are all doin good
went for another scan and blood test to-day scan went well thought i was goin to be goin in on thursday for transfer
but hospital called this afternoon and said they needed to do another blood to-morrow so will have to wait and see
whats happening...
just finished work and really tired out tonight so off to bed
take care everyone
jaks xx


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi ladies

sorry ive been awol.... 

Hetty - love the list honey...you are brill

jaks - hope tmrw's blood test shows you are ready  

knickle - hope the  shows her face soon...im waiting to however she has been teasing me for the last few days, just need her to get going now!!  

lynda - what a pain when af doesn't play ball, my transfer should have been around 24th nov however looks like im going to start alot earlier than expected so should the week before...how are you feeling about it all?  

tamelia - glad you can get going honey 

marteen - good luck for your scan on the 7th...i dont think i'll be too far behind you  

hi to anyone ive missed

well as ive already mentioned not sure what my body is playing at however looks like the  will be here a week earlier than expected.....i am a little concerned as last cycle was my first after the mc and it was over 7 weeks and this one is one 26 days, do you think my cycle should have settled ready for the FET? i have to call on day 1 (prob tomorrow or maybe thursday) and book for a scan 12 days later so either sat 8th or mon 10th....im feeling nervous....anxious....excited....omg!

love to all
Suze xx


----------



## minnie-me (Feb 15, 2005)

hi girls, just a quickie before bed.

my dr is 14th Nov. as i thought i'm not technically an nov girl anymore but i like it here lol.

knickle i hope the af gets here sharpish. its just typical its done that to you.

good luck for tomorrow jaks.

see you all tomorrow for a good catch up.

minnie


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

suze  Im feeling all of those things too. Last time never thought any further than a BFP but not sure how I would feel now
        if we are lucky again. Dont think I would relax untill baby in arms. keep thinking my snow babies are from the same batch
        I got the bfp so hopefully there are more good ones in there. Its hard to be positive after the pain of a mc as you well know 
        hon  but I am trying. Not long now for you. Have everything crossed for you.
           for a BFP for both of us and for all the lovely girls on this thread


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 

Lynda     You've got lots of good frosties to come home. It's no wonder that you're extra nervous after your mc. It must shatter your confidence, but it'll be ok this time we're going to be a lucky thread.     

Suze Good luck    I've read on here you are extra fertile after a mc so fingers crossed for you     

Minnie hope you are staying otherwise I probably shouldn't be here as well. I'm november by the skin of my teeth!

Jaks hope you get a decision today about what is happening.    

Hi Mollie 

Om my word it is cold today. I had to have a bath last night just to warm up!

Hetty xx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Jaks – I hope everything is still ok for Thursday    


Suze – hope AF arrives soon - are you natural FET? 

Lyndalou – It is hard isnt it when you have lost a PG   – I had ectopic last year which wasn’t found until scan day so I understand your worries.  It is true that we don’t think ahead of BFP but when you have lost a PG I assume that (like me) you will be nervous as hell until you know that PG is viable and thriving.  But like you said – at least there has been a bfp and you know that your embies can implant   – I call my ectopic the 'wayward swimmer' who had no sense of direction (mustve took after DP  ) although I did mourn a great deal at the time I find it easier to think of embie in a light hearted way now (makes it easier on my head if u know what I mean  )  they say that what hurts you makes you stronger and lots of people have gone on to have healthy pregnancies and babies after pregnancy loss so I think we just have to take it one day at a time even though it is a worry always in the back of your mind.  Good luck (I feel I am rambling) 

hetty - it is freezing today  

does anyone know the actual process of medicated fet?  I am DR until 6th Nov then baseline then I assume progynova and syneral - but how long for progynova and how many scans do we have and what is the window for transfer?  I am going for day 3 this time (I have 6 frosties at day 1 and 2 at day 2 all frozen in pairs) also does anyone have any advice as to which of my frosties to defrost - I was thinking of defrosting 4 of the day 1's and if they dont make it to day 2 then defrost the 2 at day 2's as a back up for a 3 day transfer - what do u think?

by the way I am so moody on the syneral and have already had a huge (we are splitting up) row with DP


----------



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

Moll

Bourn said to me I have scan on 7th November to see if I have down reg, then I take the progynova for 13 days and will have scan on 20th November, if all ok and lining thick enough then transfer will be around 24-25th November, if all goes well.

Hope this helps

I have not had the tablets before, so not sure how I will respond with them, I have always had the patches, which was not a problem, so hoping I will do ok on the the tables.

Have started my bleed today, so all ready for baseline scan next week 7th November.

Hope everyone else doing ok

Love
Marteen
x


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Mart - thanks for that - I should be a day before your dates then  

mollie x


----------



## jaks (Aug 11, 2008)

hi all

went for blood test this morning and hospital justed called all set for saturday
they are putting 3 frosties bk this time...still feeling calm which is good.
hope everyone is doing good...

take care jaks xx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

jaks - how exciting - are u having ET on saturday?  good luck


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi all,

Jaimi - good luck in making a tough decision.  I tried reflexology before and it helped a bit with relaxing and making me a bit less nervous.  I've also tried self-hypnosis which works well for me.

Jaks - good luck for Saturday!  How exciting.

Minnie-me - I think I'm techinically a December girl too as I don't start the injections til next week but l like it here too!

Thanks for the fab list Hettie!

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing well,  off to bed now.

Jane x


----------



## knickleduster (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi All

Just an update from me, my AF arrived yesterday so I start the tablets three times a day from today and go in for a scan on Friday 7th, if everything on the scan looks ok I will hopefully have a SET on the following Tuesday (that’s if I am lucky enough for at least one to survive). 

I am still finding it quite hard not telling anybody and feel very tempted to tell my mam, I went for tea last night and had to dash off so I could get home and take my sniffer spray.  I am very relaxed about it all at the moment and to be quite honest do not feel so optimistic with opting for a SET and it also being frozen transfer.  I think I am already planning for the New Year and a possible fresh cycle again but at the back of my mind I keep having the thought that it would be a lovely Christmas present!

Its good to see everyone seems to be ticking along nicely, wishing you all loads of love and luck for the next couple of weeks xxx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Great idea for the table!  Certainly helps keep check of where we are all at.

Well done Knickle on getting started on the tablets, they are making me wait 2 weeks before i get my first scan to check the lining.  (12th Nov for me) I feel a bit like you about having in the back of my mind about expecting to start again in New Year.

I'm feeling rubbish this time round.   .The drugs don't normally affect me too much but i feel very tired, hungry, over sensitive, emotional, bloated, puffy and generally pretty fed up.  And my (.)(.)'s ache, don't normally get this either.  Anyone else suffering with side affects?

Need a bit of PMA, got yoga tonight which should help me but i feel too fed up to go!  Vicious circle isn't it.  Ive got to just buck my ideas up and get on with it.

Jaimi, welcome to the thread. 

Jaks, great news for Saturday, fingers crossed.

Mollieboo,  you appear to be suffering from the affects too.  My clinic say to start sniffing day 21 of cycle (18 for me as mine are shorter) 4 times a day.  When AF arrives, reduce sniff to twice daily and start HRT.  2 weeks later, scan to check lining of uterus, if not thick enough increase dose and re scan follwing week.  If and when ok, stop sniffing and start pessaries, continue with HRT.  ET to take place however many days after depending on age of embryo (eg. in my case i have day 6 blasto so mine will be 6 days from last scan.  Everyones is slightly different and depends on clinics and individuals.  I did find though that AF was delayed by the sniffing as are most peoples and this is pretty normal, but very frustratiing.

Hi to everyone, i'm off to skulk round the house with the hump today.xx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Jami – good luck with FET  - 6 frosties are good and you are v.brave going for blasts – I havent the guts so am going for a 3day transfer instead. I could not face having to phone every day to see how my little ones are surviving and would much rather have them back inside me. But blasts work well for a lot of people and you are more guaranteed that embies will be strong if they make 5 days in the dish.  It is personal opinion (my clinic also charge £800 extra for blasts) but you go with what you feel is right although if you have had implantation before then you can again without going for blasts.  Don’t be nervous as you will be in good hands with ur clinic .

Knickle – that’s great that AF has arrived and you have all your dates set 

Tamelia – what DR drug are you on?  Im on syneral and feel like crap – same as you – moody and fed up and lethargic – I cant remember feeling like this on sniff before – I was bad when I took marvalon pill for antagonist cycle and the pill made me moody but I cant remember feeling so bad with syneral before – it’s the pits isnt it
Thanku for the cycle breakdown that’s a help – although my clinic are pretty regimental over time scales and I have baseline next Thursday (as long as I have had AF or it has started by then) and then take the progynova and I assume reduce the sniff then?  Don’t worry I am skulking with you but staying on sofa – not dressed yet and watching crappy sky movies.

hope everyone else is ok

Im also moody because am in middle of house move and waiting for buyers to be ready to exchange contracts (they have delayed us and caused us lots of problems)  and we are buying a  repossession which has been put back on market cause our buyers are not ready - so we may lose our house and this is depressing me too - its like being in limbo


----------



## knickleduster (Aug 3, 2008)

Just a quick question my AF is really light has anyone experienced this?  The first time used synarel it was very heavy and painfull this time it is barely there.  I had no symptoms whatsoever the first time round but this time I have been suffering with puffy eyes/tiredness and dizziness.

Please reaasure me someone!


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Knickle, I've been feeling like you have and my AF took a long time arriving and was light to start with but is normal now.  Feel rubbish though.
I've taken Synarel before but on Suprefact now, i think they are pretty much one of the same thing.  Think these symptoms are entirely normal. 
I feel liike everything is extreme at the moment and blowing everything out of proportion.  I dare not admit that to enyone else only to you ladies on here who understand.  Couldn't possibly be our fault that we are grumpy...right!?  It's everyone elses fault for doing or saying the wrong thing.  
We are a bundle of joy at the moment.
Mollie, bad news about the house, what a pain.  Moving is stressful enough without having this as the icing on the cake.  Stay on the sofa is what i recommend.  Indulge in rubbish tv and plenty of comfort food.x


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

knickel - this is the 1st time I have experienced symptoms with syneral and it is the 3rd time I have used it - so I just dont know except that I am stressed anyway (due to house move) and that the hormones could be enhancing my stress - could it be that you are feeling different this time and the syneral hormones are enhanced because of this?  At the end of the day syneral acts to quieten down the ovaries and prevent ovulation and as long as you are taking your 2 snifs in the am and 2 sniffs 12 hours later then you are doing all u should be.  and we dont know how it is working until we go for baseline scan.  if you are feeling concerned then give ur nurses a call but I am sure you are fine after all each AF is different anyway from one month to the next you may be heavy or light so it is just nature.  dont worry too much.


----------



## knickleduster (Aug 3, 2008)

Thank you ladies for the reassurance! I guess when you are going through this process you take notice of things so much more than you probably nomally would and I guess I am worrying over nothing! I will just have to wait till my scan next week and hope everything is ok.


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello

Sounds like a few of you are really suffering with dring      Hope you all feel better ASAP. 

Knickle I've read in my clinic info that AF during DRing is often lighter than normal. I suppose it is because you stop your system on day21 so the lining stops building up so is lighter than normal 28 day build-up.

Welcome Jamimi     for your FET. I've added you to our little list on page 1.

Mollie hope the house goes through soon. How frustrating  

Love to everyone


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Ladies

sorry i've been awol for a few days...been very busy ! 

jaimi - good luck for your thawing honey....ive done blasts twice and the frosties we have are also blasts so im sure your 6 will give you some gorgeous blasts  

mollie - yep, mine is a natural FET, which will be a lovely change to not have loads of drugs! any updates on the house move? hope it all goes well!

knickle - sorry you have had to worry about your af......im sure as the others have said it'll be fine  

tamelia - hope the yoga helped honey....we all know only too well how the drugs can affect you, bllody hormones  

jaks - hope your transfer went well yesterday...you're PUPO now honey, long may it continue  

marteen - wont be as close to you as i thought as the  has been teasing me for days   

lynda - hope you're okay? when do you start honey?

hi to anyone ive missed 

well the bloody  is giving me the run around! have been spotting since last sat and am still not in full flow however spotting is red now so think it'll be tmrw which means my day 12 scan will be friday 14th and et approx 23rd.......im feeling more positive about it and just hope and pray we are blessed with another BFP which sticks for the long haul

wishing lots of lovely sticky BFP's to everyone

love
Suze xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello 

Hope everyone is doing OK

Just a quick one 

Suze hope AF sorts itself out   

I had my DRing jab this morning, so I'm on my way now


----------



## jaks (Aug 11, 2008)

hi all

well had my et on saturday i had 5 frosties and they where putting 3 bk this time the first 3 all thawed out 100% perfect so i still have 2 frosties waiting...so i,ve not done anything all weekend just lay about with my dh running after me i usually take the 2weeks off work but have decided this time i will go into work start bk on thursday so that should help to stop going mad...

hope everyone else is doin good and that all your dreams are comin ur way!!!!!!!!!!!

take care jaks xxx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Congratulations Jaks. What great news      When is OTD?


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Jaks - congratulations on being PUPO good luck and take it easy


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey ladies

Just wondering if i can join in, been posting on the Oct thread but et isn't until thurs so it will really be a November FET

Hope everyone is well 

Katy xx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Congrats Jaks thats excellent news and still got 2 to spare.  Great thaw rate.  Take it easy.

Well done Hetty on getting started.

Suze, I didn't even get to yoga as i felt so grotty but have every intention of going this week.  Even going to attempt to get to the gym too.  Glad AF finally arrived, i gad the same problem.  It was a monster of one too!

Nothing much to report from me other than im going to see Take That next year.  Thought it would be just typical to go to a concert when I'd be nearly 9 months pregnant (if it works this time) so thought it was worth booking just on that basis.  Really excited about it...bless i don't get out much!
Feeling much better now hormonally, just a little tired but i can cope with that in comparison.

Hi Katy KTdoc and welcome.  Not long to go for you then.

Hi to everyone else too, hope you all had a good weekend.
x


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

Hello girls, can i join u please?
I am waiting for my next FET cycle after 2 icsi cycles and 1 FET, all 3 BFN. i think it may be sometime this month (least i hope so anyway). I go to see my consultant tomorrow to see what we can do different this time, i am 27 and my fertility is excellent, partner had failed reversal  
I am hoping i can start with my next AF, though i dont know wen that will be as i am not very regular with regards to dates etc. I noticed a few people saying that they are doing FET with medication. What does this mean? I will try anything to make this work an the last time i had a FET i had no drugs at all and am now wondering if i could take anything to help it work.... anyone shed any light on this for me please?? 
Also....does anyone find it a pain finding the right day to start testing for ovulation?? last time i was testing for over a wk till i got the date, wat a pain in the ar?e or wat

Tamela.....i am so jealous u got the Take That tkts, my mate tried all day and got nowhere! 

Any replies be greatlly recieved, thanks xx


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Congratulations Jaks, I'm so pleased for you.  Take it easy now.

Hello Lucy L and  Ktdoc.  

Good luck for Thursday Ktdoc.  

Lucy L, I'm doing a FET with medication.  My understanding (tho I frequently get it wrong!) is that my clinic prefers this as they down-regulate you to thin the lining of your womb then give you a second course of drugs to thicken it up again before putting the embryos back in.  I've no idea if either works better but I think that it makes it easier for the clinic (nhs) to schedule you in.  Not sure if this makes any sense and I'm sure that someone else can explain it much better!

Hettie - good news that you've started DRing. Nice to get started.

I start DRing on Thursday - I'm dying to get started!

Hi everyone else, hope you had a good weekend.

Jane x


----------



## clairelilley15 (May 15, 2002)

Hi All.
Just a quick update. Had my bloods taken and the results were back today. Progesterone level 51.7 apparently anything over 35 means I have ovulated which is great. Now just have to wait for AF and then can have 1 or 2 frosties put back this month fingers crossed. 
I ovulate day 20 which is really late so AF should be any day now as my cycle is about 31 days.
Best of luck to everyone.
Claire x


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies, please can I join you.  Have been using this fabulous site for a number of years to look up answers to questions I've had and to keep me sane whilst undergoing IVF and 2wws which unfortunately have resulted in BFNs  .  I have this time plucked up the courage to actually register.  Since having my beautiful daughter 7 years ago we have had 3 IVF attempts the last of which we managed to freeze 5 embryos  .  Our last attempt was an FET earlier this year which was abandoned due to abnormalities showing up in my scan just before ET.  I have since taken some time out to get married to my dh.  I am due to see my prof on Wednesday for a scan in the hope that we will be able to have the FET some time next week.

I am starting to feel anxious and excited as d day is fast approaching and would love to have your company along the way.


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

evening all 

jaks - congrats honey and brill news about still having two frosties  

jazz - congrats on becoming a mrs  and good luck for your scan on wed, fingers crossed you get good news 

claire - glad things look like there on schedule...are you having a natural cycle? im due af now so we could be buddies 

jane - good lcuk with your first jab on thurs  

lucy - welcome honey  im having what's classed as a natural FET however im having HRT to thicken my lining, pessaries after transfer and as im an immune girl too im having steriods from day 8, hope that makes sense   maybe have a chat with your clinic about some support atfer embies go back  

tamelia - i got TT tickets too  where are you going to see them? im off to manchester.....well actually like you already said we'd be about 8 months preggers so we wont be able to go!!!  

hetty - hope your first jab went okay?

katy - welcome honey 

hi to mollie, lynda, jaimi, marteen and anyone ive missed

well the  is still hiding and im getting a little   off now  been having cramps for the last couple of hours so (dare i say it....? ) think she will be here in the night, suppose as its my last one for 10 months she's going out on a big bang....am prepared for a heavy one  

love to everyone
Suze xx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Lucy  - it is exactly as Jane said – some clinics prefer to down reg and then boost lining as it gives more control over the timings of the cycle – my clinic prefers medicated cycles and I think it is purely for convenience so don’t worry as if your clinic has pprescribed a natural FET then that is what is best for you.  Also medicated FET is usued for girls who have unpredictable cycles.

Jazz – hi and good luck for Wednesdays appointment

Suze – I am like you and need an AF dance as on day 32 now usually 30/31 days) and I have baseline on Thursday 


Does anyone know what happens if AF does not come by baseline

loads of luck to everyone else


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

hello,

Can I join you girls?

I started the syneral spray on sunday (day 1 of cycle) and am due my baseline on the 18th of november. We have 2    in storage at Bourn clinic. 

Since starting the sniffing the only side effects I have is the horrible taste in the back of my throat (i remember that from last time) but I am also very bloated and have gained 4lbs in the last few days. Has anyone else put on weight with it? 

I look forward to getting to know you all.

Helenx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

helen - I have bourn frosties too    I have baseline this thursday so I am a little ahead of you but I wish you loads of luck    I have lots of symptoms from syneral this tme too - like grumpy, moody, tired lethargic and bloated and backache (more painful than usual as I have sciatica) so dont worry about the extra symptoms    wow - I just read ur profile - did you have twins from TX at bourn?  are your frosties from the same batch?


my AF has arrived and I am in agony    really bad cramps.


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Mollieboo,

My twins were from our first ICSI treatment at Bourn. I am so lucky. We have the 2 embryos frozen from that cycle. 

Reading your profile you have been though a lot. Have you had all your treatments at Bourn? I think my cycle is slightly different as I had to start sniffing on day 1 whereas I think quite commonly they start you on day 21.
Hope your appointment goes well thurs. 

Helen.


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Good Evening Ladies I hope you are all well.

Helen - Hi and good luck with your cycle.  Sorry I can't help with your query, I am on a natural FET so no drugs involved (not at the moment anyway).

Hi Molli and Suze - Thanks for the extra luck with my scan tomorrow, I've had acupuncture   today to help thicken my lining.  Hope it works.

Jaks - Glad to hear you're et went well.  I have my fingers crossed for you, good luck and take it easy.  

 and   to Katy, Hetty, Tamelia, Lucy, Jane, Claire and Jaks.

Has anyone got any advice on how many   to thaw or how many to put back.  When I had my daughter on my second IVF attempt I only had 1 embryo put back, all other attempts I have put back 2 and they have been   but I am scared now to put back just 1 as I feel I'm lowering my chances.  I have 5 frozen   and I'm not sure what I should do?  Any advice would be appreciated.

I look forward to getting to know you all.

Jazz


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello Fellow FETers

Welcome to KTdoc, Lucy, Jazz and Helen. Wishing you all lots of     We've got a little list going on page 1 of everyones names and dates so we can keep track of each other. I'll put you on it so if I've got anything wrong or missing give me a poke.

(Ps if I have missed anyone off give me a shout)

Jazz I'm thawing 4 frosties in the hope I'll have 2 to put back if that is any help. What does your clinic recommend?

Mollie hope you're ok and the cramps have gone  

Suze            a little AF dance for you.

Claire great news on your bloods.  

Hi to everyone else. I've got nothing to report. No DRing symptoms yet. 

Love to all 
Hetty xx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Helen – yes I have been sniffing from day 21 and have baseline tomorrow – I have had all my tx with bourn hall but the 1st 2 were nhs (counted as 1 go as 1st cycle was cancelled before trigger) and they were with rosie (addenbrookes) for bloods and scans and then bourn for the actual EC & ET and then last TX was private and solely at bourn.  Its only about 50mins from me so is closest clinic.
I have defo put weight on with the syneral too!  so when will you do ET approx - mine is around the 25th nov.

Jazz – I have 6 frosties at day1 and 2 at day 2 so I am going for a 3 day transfer this time (usually have 2 day) and I am going to defrost 4 of the day 1 frosties and definitely having 2 put back (if I get 2 of course)  if that is a help – it is a personal decision which I do not think that the cons or nurses will help you with too much – I have tried to get them to say what they think I should do but in the end they just go with whatever you decide.  It also depends in what batches your embryos are frozen in too – mine are in pairs but some have them in 3’s so you need to ask this too.  Perhaps you could defrost 3 and hope that 2 survive the thaw and have 2 left as a back up – you need to ask your nurses what they think too.  Good luck as it is a hard decision.  Maybe you could defrost all 5 and then re-freeze any viable ones that you don’t use (ask ur clinic if this is possible with them as I know that my clinic re-freeze but some clinics dont)

Hetty – how long you been dring now? When is ur baseline?


----------



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi all

Jak - Great news about your 3 frosties on board, keeping my fingers crossed for you

Moll - Hoping it is good news for you today at baseline scan

Helen- wishing you good luck for your frosties

I have my appointment at Bourn tomorrow for baseline scan, I have suffered terrible with headaches this last week, and a few hot flushes.  It is funny you mention about weight, as I have put on 4-5 pounds and didn't even put it down to the synarel, I have noticed my boobs a little fuller since taking it, so maybe why I have put on a few pounds, as my wieght stays the same, so that could be why!!

Good luck to everyone else with their treatments

Best wishes to you all

Love
Marteen
x


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone, I hope all your treatments are going well and to plan.

Mollie and Marteen - good luck with your base line scans today and tomorrow.

Went to have my scan yesterday everything is looking good, some calcifications still seen but think it's scarring from previous Hysteroscopies and shouldn't cause any problems.  FET is likely to be next week, have started ovulation testing today so depends on when I get my LH surge. 

Thank you Mollie and Hetty for your advice with regards to my  .  I have not actually had this discussion yet with my medical team.  In the past they have left it to me to decide how many to put back.  Mollie your point about frozen batches is very helpful, I believe my 2 day embies were frozen in batches of 2 and 3 so I think I will start with 3 and see how many survive the thawing process.  I hope I can put back 2.


----------



## knickleduster (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi All 

Just a quick update from me, have been for my baseline scan today and it was quite low only 5.5 but the nurse seems to think they have made an error with my dates, I have only been on the prognova for seven days and she said it usually takes at least ten before its starts to thicken up properly plus I was also late having a bleed which has slowed things down so my original ET was planned for the 4th November and then changed to 11th November now hopefully third time lucky it will be the 18th! I am now feeling harassed to death as I am keep chopping and changing my days and times off work as I don’t want anyone to know so am having to think of a million excuses as to why I want to cancel my annual leave days for next week!  So much for the relaxing week off with the massage and bed. I am starting to feel quite negative about it all and now starting to plan for next year and starting a fresh cycle again! 

Hope your all nice and relaxed and treatments are coming along well for you x


----------



## clairelilley15 (May 15, 2002)

Hi All,
AF arrived yesterday so phoned the clinic to suss out dates, I am having a natural FET and have to check it doesn't fall on weekend as clinic will be closed! Anyway all looks ok for the week of the 24th Nov I said I was still undecided as to whether to have 1 or 2 put back (subject to deforosting obviously). She just said speak to the embryologist when I phone up to say I have detected my surge. Isn't that only giving me 2 days to make a final decision? Speaking of which, after you detect your surge when do they put them back.. 2 days later? I have day 5 blasts in the freezer.. if that makes a difference.. anyone shed any light? God I am full of questions today!!  
C x


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Knickelduster – sorry that you have been delayed – it is a pain when u have booked time off work and everything.  Don’t give up on this cycle yet though as it is only delayed and not cancelled and maybe that will be a fab week for implantation cause that is when I should have ET all being well – good luck with thickening up the lining.

Claire – sorry I don’t know anything about natural FET so I really cant help.  I would guess that what the nurse may have meant is to speak to the embriologist about thawing successes but I would say that the decision on whether to have a single or double transfer would be up to you if you have enough embryo'’ then you could go for the double transfer but some people prefer not to risk a twin pregnancy so it is your decision but I think that you need to make that soon rather than wait to speak with the embriologist.  There is lots of info on this website if you search for SET as there are many debates on SET and double embryo transfers.  Good luck with your decision.  It has never been something I have thought about too much as I have always automatically opted for double embryo transfer but I did have to have SET one time because I only made one embryo.

Marteen – hope baseline went well

I had baseline yesterday and start progynova tomorrow and hope for ET week of 25th november

hello to everyone else


----------



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi All

Thank you for your messages.  Everything went ok for my appointment yesterday thank you and I started with HRT today.

I really feel quite stressed about it all and a bit let down.  As they gave me my prescription to get 60 sprays and another 30 sprays of synarel and then 15 Crinone gel.

I finished my 60 spray in the week and have already started my 30 spray, this is not going to see me through I am going to be short of synarel for 2-3 days worth, I am going to have to now pay out another £50.00 for another.  Also with the Crinone, 15 isn't enough, if I was lucky enough to get pregnant, I am going to be stuck, bourn said, oh you should have got 18, but we say 15 as chemists will not split the pack, so do I order another box now just in case, or leave it and panick if I was lucky enough to get preggers as I don't have enough and won't be able to use one for 1-2 days until then come in, I don't know what to do, I feel really stressed and let down about it. If I had know I would have ordered 2 60 spray synarel.

Sorry for the above, just been quite stressed and my headaches and hot flushes are driving me mad.

Love Marteen
x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Marteen What a pain. It must be really frustrating, i wonder why they are so unorganised. Is Crinone progesterone? If I were you I'd order whatever it is. If you get a BFP you don't need the added worry of waiting for it and you need to cycle again you'll be able to use it then.  

Hope the hotflushaes aren't too bad  

   For everyone else 

I've got another week until baseline scan, no side effects so far apart from being a bit bonkers on Thursday. Hopefully AF will arrive in the next couple of days


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Hetty- Glad you are not suffering too much from side effects.  Are you on the syneral spray?

Marteen- I too am at Bourn. Sorry to hear they have been messing you around with your meds. Do you get your meds from there or locally? They give me the prescription and I get it locally, it works out cheaper. I am also on different meds and have been prescribed progesterone pessaries rather than the gel. I would be inclined to agree with Hetty, to get more of the crinone because if you do get your BFP you will need them and the progesterone does help to support the pregnancy at the beginning (with Bourn last time I had to continue with them for 12 weeks) and if not you could use them with future cycles. 

Mollieboo- Hope the progynova has started well and that you do not suffer too much from side effects. 

Claire lilley- sorry i can't help much about natural FET as am on medicated cycle. Hope it is all going ok. 

Knickleduster- Sorry to hear they keep changing dates. Hopefully ET will go ahead on the 18th. That is the date of my baseline so hopefully a good day for us both!

Jazz- Hope your ovulation testing is going well.

Well, the syneral continues with minimal side effects apart from being incredibly bloated. Only 1 week till baseline.

Helenx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies..

  AF has arrived this evening so i get to start FET (again)   It's my first round of treatment and so far i have stopped and started 4 times and not even got to ET yet so fingers crossed this month i will.

I will start Progynova tablets 3 times a day from CD2 and go for a scan CD12 to see what is going on. Hopefully ET will be around 25th Nov.

Claire - I tried for a natural FET last month but when i detected my surge i went for a scan and biggest follie was only 8mm so they said that month was not 'viable' I was told your embies are replaced according to when they were frozen i.e if they are 3 days old they will be replaced approx 3 days after ovulation.. I know clinics do everything differently so don't take that as gold. good luck.x


----------



## jaks (Aug 11, 2008)

hi  all
hope everyone is well and all the your treatment plans are coming along nicely..

well i haven,t been around much last week have been trying to forget being on the 2ww, only its not working now my head 
is all over one minute i,m fine then i,ve convinced myself its not worked this must be the hardest part of all this
well i have no systems to talk about a few cramps and feeling of af on its way now and then...well 1 more week god i hope it goes quicker than last week....

take care everyone and hope all your dreams are coming your way
jaks  xx


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Marteen - I hope the side effects have calmed down since your last post and you are feeling less stressed.  I know how annoying and frustrating it can be when the professionals get things mixed up, after all we do rely on them heavily when feeling so vulnerable.  But you must stay positive darling, I know it's hard at times get the additional meds to give yourself and embies a fighting chance.  Good luck and stay strong.  

Claire - I am on a natural FET, my   says you can put embies back up to 4 days after surge, my embies were frozen on day 2 so I am not sure whether this determines when the ET can take place.  I plan to put back 2 embies all being well with thawing.  Sorry I can't be more help.

Jaks - BFP BFP BFP stay positive darling.     

Hi everyone else, I hope your cycles are going well and side effects of meds   are not too bad.  Thinking of you all   

I have been testing morning and evening since yesterday as my LH surge hadn't arrived, tested again this evening and I think its here, I will double check in the morning.    I will call the hospital in the morning to see when I will have ET.  I'm getting nervous now, my heart is pounding as I type this message.  I don't know what I will do if it's another BFN; although I am trying my best to stay positive I do have flutters of anxiety as I try to manage all of these feelings inside of me.  

Love Jazz


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Ladies Sorry not been around for a bit. Busy working but have been thinking of you all x

Cant believe we already have a PUPO lady   Jaks.

Clare I have frozen blasts too. The last blast transfer I had were put in on day 17 and I got my LH surge on day 12.
Never questioned it at the time but it makes sence [5 day old blasts - 5 days later]  Think I will check it with nurse
at first app.

AF due next Monday so 1st scan Tues/Wed     

Much love and luck to everyone. Will read back and catch up on everyones news xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Marteen – hope u sorted meds out – like the others said just get spare box of crynone as you must think positive that you will need them.

Helen – hiya – good luck for baseline.  Have u been on bourn thread yet?  It is in ICSI thread then look for bourn hall.  I am doing the cyclogest instead of crynone too – my only reason is that when I got PG last year I was sent loads of boxes which I didn’t use of course so I still have 4 boxes.  There is no difference in the crynone or cyclogest so I am going with the money saving option.

Watn1 – good luck for this cycle and fingers crossed that you make ET this time – it must have been so frustrating for you keep starting and cancelling.  This will be the time.

Jaks – well done getting through week one – week 2 is always so hard isnt it with symptom spotting.  Good luck for you.

good luck to everyone else


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

[fly][/fly]

Has everyone seen the link on the media thread about FET babies being more healthy than fresh transfer babies? A bit of good news for us 

Hi Molli how are you getting on?

Lynda  Hope this week goes quickly for you.

Jazz did you detect your surge?   

Helen Hi I had the prostrap jab,just waiting for AF to come. how are you getting on?

Jaks    Not long now hope you're feeling super positive    When is OTD?

Watn1    you get started this time. The wait is so frustrating 

It is 1 week and a day since my dring jab so I'm hoping AF will show soon. A full moon is due this week so that should help!! I always seem to get a period around the full moon. Might have to skip round the garden tonight and wail at the moon


----------



## jaks (Aug 11, 2008)

hi  ladies

everyone seems to be gettin on nicely with there treatment plans

well not sure how i feel don,t have much systems to talk about have tryed and tryed to get sore (.)(.) but no amount of proddin will do have had a few twinges down below on and of but this is all part of the 2week.

hetty--otd is 17th nov so far away but so close

take care everyone lol xxxx
jaks


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I started my buserlin jabs last week and go for a scan next Thursday.  I'm hoping that AF arrives soon - might join you in that dance round the garden tonight Hetty!  I'm thinking that there's a lot to be done before next Thursday..  Anyway, I'm feeling absolutely fine, no symptoms at all.  

And another question - is there anything in particular we should be eating/ drinking/ doing just now to increase chances?  I've got a book that gives all this info but I lent it to a friend and haven't seen it since!

Jaks - thinking of you.  I had a chuckle at your prodding!

Hetty - am I right in thinking that you did a DR jab last week?  Or have I completely misunderstood and are you doing them every day like me?

lyndalou - good luck for your scan next week.

Jazz - do you have a date for ET yet?

watn1 - how frustrating for you.  

helen0610 - hope the bloating has eased off.

Knickleduster - how frustrating to keep having the dates changed. When I had my baseline scan the nurse went through the calendar with me and suggested that ET would be w/b Dec 8th.  I'm really nervous that I get delayed too cos my clinic closes for 2 weeks over Christmas. 

My DH will be away the week of ET, as he's started a new job yesterday working away from home Monday - Thursday til February, which is a bit of a nightmare for both of us.  For him as he wants to be here with me, and for me as I'd much rather he was here.  I've had to ask my mum and MIL to keep their diaries freeish for the week of Dec 8th as I'd like my mum to take me to hosp and my MIL to look after DD.

Good luck to everyone!
Jane xx


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Well yes it was my LH Surge on Sunday and I have been informed that my ET will be this Friday.  There was a misunderstanding between my prof and the hospital as to whether I should start cyclogest before the ET or after.  To cut a long story short my prof's theory is that as I'm on a natural FET my body is generating the required hormones naturally therefore there was no need for the extra hormones before ET.  As a result, I had not been given a prescription and was concerned that I should have taken the cyclogest as the embroy's are not inside me now and therefore there is no guarantee that my hormones will be at the right level.

After having a further conversation with my prof he has decided that it would do me no harm to start the cyclogest which I did this morning.  I hope this 1 day delay in starting the cyclogest hasn't affected my chances.  I felt a bit confused and let down yesterday (Marteen, I know how you felt) and broke down as soon my DH got home.  I am now waiting to hear from the lab and embryologist, i'm just   that my    get through the thawing process. 

But it's another day, I have started the cyclogest and am trying to think positive so I am not stressed and my body is a sanctuary for my embies.  That's enough about me.

Jane, Hetty and Lynda - I hope AF arrives soon.

Jane - I know how you feel, my DH will not be able to attend the ET with me due to work commitments, my mum's in Florida so she can't come and my best friend has just had a baby so I'm having to go it alone for the first time.  The taxi industry is going to make a lot of money from me on Friday as I don't want to drive and I have to attend acupunture sessions at another location before and after ET on Friday.

Hetty - thanks for the heads up re the FET thread, I will certainly have a look at that later.

Jaks - Lol, I sure know that feeling, thanks for putting a smile on my face this evening.  I still have everything crossed for you  

Watn1 - I hope you are well and moving closer to ET.

Helen, Claire, Marteen, Mollie, Knickleduster and Suze -    - I hope you are all ok and treatments   are going well.

Love Jazz

xxxx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hetty  Can imagine you dancing around the garden  what would the neighbours say! They would send the men with white coats!
          Saw the article about FET babies being stronger and healthier than ivf so great news for us!

Jane    Sorry your husband wont be able to attend ET. Just remember he is there really a part of him is in your gorgeous little
            embies x

Jass      Good luck for Frriday hun. Dont worry about the cycogest. EVery clinic does things different. I never took cyclgest
            untill after ET.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Morning

Jaks not long now   sending you huge buckets of       for a positive result

Jane Yep i had the prostrap injection last Monday which is a one off jab that shuts your system down for 5 weeks. Although I'm wondering if it's working. I'm sorry your husband won't be there for ET  

Jazz and you too   Hope the taxi isn't too expensive. Great news that ET is so close now. I'm sorry about the confusion over your drugs. It makes you so nervous when things don't go to plan doesn't it  

Lynda I didn't quite dance round the garden, but I did go out and look at the moon and said 'its a full moon' a couple of times in the hope my uterus was listening.  I know I sound  but it's worth a try.

I looked on the internet and the full moon isn't until tomorrow so I will be out wailing today and tomorrow!!

Love to everyone


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, just a quickie from me, had my scan today and lining is ready at 7.5mm.  A small cyst was found but told not to worry about it.  Had my last sniff tonight and start on the pessaries tomorrow and continue with the HRT patches.

ET will be next Tuesday 18th at 3.00 all being well.  Have been told it's a good embryo so just hoping it thaws for me.

Hope everyone is doing ok. Tam.x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

That's great news Tam


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Woooooooooooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooooooo AF is here. It's the moon i tell you


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Great news Hetty!!!  Isn't it strange being so happy about AF arriving.  The one and only time you ever want it.x


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great news for you both, Tamelia and Hetty!
Jane x


----------



## jaks (Aug 11, 2008)

great news tam and hetty hope all goes well

a bit from me well nothing to report apart from a dull feeling of af ready to arrive please please stay away

hope everyone else is getting on with there plans
good luck to all
jaks  xx


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi everyone, I hope all your treatments are going well.    Good luck to you all.

Hetty - LOL, LOL, LOL thank you for making me have a good old belly laugh!!! I know the feeling when you're waiting for AF and it arrives .

Tam - Great news,  darling.

Hi Jaks - Stay positive.    

Just a quick update from me, my ET is booked for 11.40 tomorrow, lets hope my embies thaw ok  .

Take care all.

Jazz


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Jazz- Hope all goes ok tomorrow and that your embies survive the thaw   .

Jaks-   . Some signs of early pregnancy can feel similar to AF symptoms  so keep your fingers crossed. 

Hetty - Great news that AF arrived. 

Tamelia - Hope everything goes to plan and you have successful transfer next tuesday.

Hello to everyone else. 

Helenx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello   Thanks for all the AF celebrations  

Jazz lots of       for ET tomorrow

Jaks hope you're doing OK    

Love to everyone else


----------



## knickleduster (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi All

I have just been to clinic this morning and had my scan and it was 8mm so I was happy with this I have had my egg collection booked in Tuesday morning and have to phone at 9.00am to see if my frosties have survived.  I was just going to have a single embryo transfer as this is what I had the first time when I had my ICSI treatment in July, however after thinking long and hard I am going to opt for a double transfer as we are paying private and just could not afford to keep on having treatment after treatment plus the stress of having to keep going through a two week wait. We only have four frosties so I am praying at least two of them survive.


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hi ladies

sorry for being awol

jaks - fingers crossed honey   have you had any signs? 

jazz - hope you had good news this morning   and that you're on your way for et x

knickle - glad your scan went well....what day are you on today? i think the risk outways the issues associated with possibly having twins.....im sure you'll have 2 sparklers on tuesday  

hetty -  so pleased af arrived....what a  she is!! what happens now....when are you in?

Tam - glad all is going according to plan.....hope your little embie stays strong   what luteal support are you having?

lynda and Jane - hope af arrives soon girls  

hi to anyone ive missed 

I've been in for my first scan today and was a little surprised that i had no follicles   i was expecting this to be a natural cycle and therefore ovulate naturally too, however i have been told the HRT will take over my cycle and increase lining however its very unusual to have a follicle present, so i was slightly confused....any of you had this!!?? well on a positive note lining was 7.7mm so looks like i'll be back for a scan on monday and hopefully et next sat  

much love
Suze xx


----------



## jaks (Aug 11, 2008)

hi everyone 

need a bit of advice i had my et on the 1st nov and otd is on the 17th i have not had any systems to talk about still don,t really i was 
feeling really down this morning sure its not worked well i went and did a test and it was bfn do you think this is to early feel i know the answer !!!!!
jaksxx


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi honey

sorry you got a BFN   

you still have 3 days until official test day and dont what to patronise you by giving you false hope however i have a FF friend who tested BFN on official test day and got a BFP 2 weeks later   how old were your embies when they went back?

fingers crossed sweetie
Suze xx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Jaks –      try to hold onto some PMA until test day as I have heard of people getting late implanters and testing early and getting bfn then testing on due date and getting a bfp – I really hope this is the case for you.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Jaks - Sorry of your BFN.. But try to keep positive untill test day..x

Suze - I tried a natural cycle last month but we tink we missed ovulation, & this month am doing just HRT from Day 2, I was told not to worry that there will be no follies when i go for a scan next friday as the hrt just take over and boost lining.. But then i cant help but wonder why it was a massive deal to ovulate last month and not this month   I have also been told that by doing this cycle with just the hrt i will also be on progesterone support untill 12 weeks (if positive) as my body will not know i'm pg as it's all a trick, Its all gone way over my head to be honest  

Hetty - Great news that AF has arrived.. I remember that feeling last week for me.x

Jazz - Hope ET went well.

Well me, I am on Day 5 of HRT I have a stinking cold/cough but other then that i don't feel any different, Wondering what my body is up to.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 

Jaks - I am sorry you got a bfn however, try and stay positive darling as Suze said day 3 might be a bit too early. 

Suze - I appreciate how frustrating it is when your treatment takes a different course I guess we do have to trust that they are doing the best for us.  Moving forward I hope your planned treatment goes in the right direction so you can have your et next Saturday.  

Knickleduster - Good luck for Tuesday, I hope your egg collection goes well and your    survive the thaw.

Tam - Good luck for your et on Tuesday.

Thank you all for your well wishes and support for yesterday.  I did have my et, I had 2 good embies which thawed 100% and were of a good grade put back in.  I'm watching my every move now whilst trying to remain as normal and active as possible so I don't think about it too much (easier said than done).  I keep finding myself sitting really still and silently chanting dig deep babies, dig deep to see if I can feel anything happening; the insanity has begun already.    Here goes the ups and downs of the 2ww. 

All my love to everyone else, I hope you are well and your treatments are on course.

Love Jazz
xxx


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Jazz - glad it went so well today.  Good luck for the next 2 weeks!  Jane x


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi

please may i join?

having 2nd nat FET this month.

went for 1st scan fri.  lining was 7.1mm and follie was 17.9mm.

i expect OV to be sun/mon so ET i expect to be tues/wed/thurs

got another scan mon

love and luck to each and everyone of u

em x


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for all my good luck messages everyone.

Hetty, glad AF arrived for you, it's all those dances you do, you made it work for me!

Em, hope OV happens today or tomorrow for you, looks like we could be on 2ww together...all being well.

Jaks, so sorry you got a BFN, all you can do is re test on official test day,  keep everything crossed for you.  You must be feeling so anxious right now.

Jazz, congratulations on your superb thawing success rate.  Like you say now for the madness of the 2ww.

WATN, looks like you are getting well on track and the HRT should be working its magic on your lining.  Glad you feel ok, i started to feel really tired and hormonal at this point.

Suze, just goes to show that nothing can every be taken for granted with this, things can change from day to day.  I'm glad you are on the HRT and your lining is thick enough, not long to go then till ET.  I am on HRT too but the patches.  Tried the tablets last time but my body didn't respond to then and i just absorbed them.  Much prefer the patches, just change it every 3 days.  Got lovely plaster marks all over my bum though.

Knickle, good luck for Tuesday. So both of us will be stressing out Monday night in anticipation for that call on Tuesday.  Sure you'll be fine, you have some back up.

Hi Helen and Jane and anyone i have missed or is just reading.  Good luck to all.

I've been on the progesterone pessaries since Thursday and feel rough on them.  They give me the same side effects as being pregnant so have felt incredibly nauseous and tired.  So lethargic too.  I work in a bar on Saturdays and lucky it wasn't busy as i just kept messing up the food orders where my brain was frazzled and just not concentrating.  Bad nights sleep too as i keep waking up and feeling sick and then the anxiety kicks in.  So worried about it not thawing Tuesday, I know what will be will be but doesn't stop me tormenting myself when i should be sleeping.  Just hope my phone call Tuesday brings me good news, I shall be pacing up and down the house all morning.

Tam xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Argh just lost a post.

Just a quicky now,

Jaks huge good luck for tomorrow         

welcome Iwannabigbelly    

Jazz well done on your ET


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Jaks    hope official test day brings you better news 

Jazz    Pupo lady    

Suze  best of luck for transfer next Saturday hon x 

Tam    Best of luck for phone call on Tuesday   

Hetty  Glad AF here and your on your way!

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

AF has arrived today. Have phoned hospital and left message for appointment so all systems gooooooooooooooo


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

evening all

lynda - woohoo, she finally arrived.....fingers crossed for your cycle honey

iwanna (em) - welcome lady  looks like we'll only be a few days apart having et, good luck for your scan tomorrow  

jaks - fingers, toes and everything else is crossed for tomorrow's testing honey   

jazz - well done on getting your embies on board 

watn - glad im wasn't the only one to be confused about the HRT cycle....i just wasn't prepared to not see any follies....supposed they expect i know it all as have been through so many times!!  not long till your first scan lady  

tam - sorry you're feeling rough sweetie, hope you have been able to rest today and hope your bum isn't too patchy   not long till tues 

jane - hope you're ok honey 

hi to mollie, knickle, hetty, helen and anyone ive missed

im off for my next scan tomorrow, had my hrt increased to 8mg on sat so will see how it's doing!!!  

love to all
Suze xx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Suze  Good luck for your scan tommorow x


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Suze - Good luck for your scan today.

Hetty- hope baseline goes well today. 

Jaks- Official test day today- hope it all goes well   

Jazz- you rest up and let those little embies snuggle in tight   

Tam - Thinking of you tomorrow. Hope that little embie thaws successfully   

I wannabigbelly- Welcome to the thread. Good luck for scan today.

Hello to everyone else, 

Helenx


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi ladies

thankyou for the wellcome

i will try and do personals when i get to grips

scan went well

i got my surge on sun

my lining today was 10.9mm and my follie had gone so defo surged

booked in for ET wed at 12:40

good luck all

em x


----------



## jaks (Aug 11, 2008)

hi everyone

well it was a bfn today really gutted over the weekend feeling a bit better today...not sure where we will go from here

hope everyone else gets there dreams
take care lol jaksxxxx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Em  Good luck for ET on Weds x

Jaks    Am so very sorry hon. Had hoped it would turn around for you


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Jaks - I am so so so sorry that it hasnt worked this time.  Take some time out with DH to help each other to get through this.  It is awful when all your dreams are broken.  I usually have a good few drinks with DP  which helps us to talk it through and think of a forward plan.  Huge cuddles for you     I wish it could have been a different result for you


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Hetty – well done for baseline scan and good luck with starting the drugs

Tam – just to wish you loads of luck for defrosting tomorrow and I pray for a strong embryo for you – good luck    

Iwannabelly – good luck for ET Wednesday


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Good Evening Everyone,

Jaks - I'm so sorry.  I know there are no words I can say that will help to ease the pain or make you feel any better.  I wish you all the best in whatever decision you make for the future.  Don't give up on your dream darling.  All my love and prayers are with you. xxx    

Em   and Tam - Good luck with the thawing of your embies, hope they all thaw successfully and ETs are smooth sailing.    

Suze - hope your scan went well today and you are on your way to et.

Lynda -   AF has arrived, all the best with the rest of your treatment.

To everyone else - good luck with your treatments, I hope they are going to plan.

Nothing to really report from my end.  Thanks for all your encouraging messages.  Trying to remain positive and not think about if it hasn't worked again.  Went back to work today which I am glad for, helps me keep my mind off things if only for minutes at a time.

Symptoms - none really, I think I'm getting a metallic taste in my mouth but I'm not sure if I've had this previously when the test result was BFN so am not allowing myself to get carried away with what I think are the 'real' symptons as the cyclogest has proved to mislead me in past.  It's a catch 22 situation, I want to stay positive and believe it's worked but scared to rely wholly on this as will be doubly traumatic if it's another BFN.  I'm going to stop ranting now and will continue to take one day at a time.

All my love and   for all of us.

Jazz
xxx


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi all

jaks - so sorry honey   

just a quickie 'me' post....

we are all systems go  ........FET booked for saturday, got to call friday to check theatre times and then wait for the precious call on saturday morning to check they have thawed, praying very hard....

....it HAS to be our turn 

positivity is beginning to return and going to bed now to have first pessary and listen to hypno cd.....i will be pregnant in 5 days 

love to everyone
Suze xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Jaks* I'm so sorry that this hasn't worked  Like the others have said take good care of yourself and DH   

Iwannabigbelly I forgot to say there is a list of where we're all at on page 1 if you want to keep track 

Tam good luck for the thaw tomorrow     

Jazz  hold in there .    

Have I not posted today  Baseline went fine. I've started HRT and seem to be having a small emotional breakdown this evening.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Jaks -  

Hope everyone is ok, & treatment is going to plan.

Hetty - I too had a small emotional breakdown this morning too   well i think it was a little larger then small   

Been on the Prognova for 7 days now... Can anyone tell me if they've done the protocol of just these starting on Day 2? & how long you were on them before ET... I am   for ET to be sometimes next week, Maybe day 17/18? I guess i will find out more at my baseline on Friday... Counting down the days.


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi everyone, i havent posted on here as i didnt know when my FET would be, but found out yesterday that im having ET on friday!!!! how quick is that!  

had my surge yesterday (natual fet) but was expecting it on weds which ment it would have been on a weekend so wouldnt have been able to have it done, but its not and its friday!

honestly, im so scared. so so scared. have a negative feeling about it all and it hasnt even started yet! maybe just a way of not getting hopes up so not to have a big fall again. 

hope you dont mind me joining you?


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome Kitten, that must have been a shock it all happening so soon, Good luck for ET    

watn1 Glad I'm not the only one having breakdowns   Hope you're OK today  

     for everyone today 

H xxx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Just a quick one from me, will catch up on personals later....

Thanks for the good wishes, had to phone 3 times before i could get an answer from them finally at 11.30!  But yes my little blasto has thawed and I'm off to collect it at 3.30.  I have never felt nerves like this, my stomach has done cartwheels all morning! x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Tam that's great news    



For ET this afternoon


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey ladies, haven't been on this thread for a while, just wanted to say hi again

Jacks - i was on progynova for 13 days before 1st scan then et was 3 days after that

I'm currently on day 12 of an 18 day wait until test day & i can say i am going CRAZY    , had a really negative day on Sunday as i have had no symptoms at all but hoping its plain sailing from here

Good luck to all you pupo ladies & soon to be pupo ladies

Katy xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Katy good to hear from you. Good lord a 18day 2ww   Are they trying to push you over the edge. Hope you're doing OK


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

I know they could use this as a form of torture    , apart from the no symptoms & the going totally crazy i'm doing fine, just wishing my life away until next mon xx


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great news Tamelia, so glad your little blasto's back with you.

Hi Katy, good luck for the next 6 days!

Hi Kitten, good luck for Friday.

AF arrived on Sunday so I'm now waiting for scan on Thursday.  I'm a bit tired with the DR jabs but headaches have got much better since AF arrived.

Hi to everyone else!

Jane x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jane that's great news   Good luck for thurs


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Jane great news AF arrived, good luck for Thursday, you should start to feel better soon.

Katy, 18 days seems such a long time, you are nearly there though, good luck!!

Well I'm officially PUPO, after my stressful morning of not knowing what had happened i was told the blasto had thawed at 80%  (they look for minimum 50%) but it then went on to develop further and hatch right out.  So delighted, couldn't have asked for a better start!  Had to wait in waiting room for an hour, the full bladder was a killer.  Had to go 3 times to empty bits out as i was going to explode.  They had a little trouble getting into my uterus as it tilts the wrong way but the doctor, nurse and embryologist were so nice and cheerful.  I felt totally at ease with them carrying out the ET.  I didn't feel right last time but this time somehow different.  Oh well fingers crossed now.  Got to test Sat 29th but may well test before.  Yes I'm naughty i know.
Hello to all.
Tam x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Tam Wow what a great start. Good luck for the 2ww      Just how naughty are you about testing?   I thought about doing one everyday, this is probably madness though.


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great news, Tam.  Doesn't it make a huge difference when the staff are so lovely?  Good luck  for the 2ww.
Janex


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Tam - Great news hun.. All the best for your 2ww

Hetty - I too said i am going to test everyday   It's pure madness but i have 14 hpt tests  

Roll on Friday i tell you so i can know what is going on. x


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hi all

tam-fantastic news honey you're PUPO!!!      you've given me hope that our blasts will thaw on sat  

hetty - sorry about your emotional breakdown honey.....  its the bloody hormones!!  hope you're feeling better now

watn - im on the same protocol as you, i had my first scan on cd11 then again on cd14 and im in for et on cd19 as have blasts, have you got a scan booked?

kitten - welcome sweetie, it does all happen quickly on a fet and far less stressful, good luck friday, im only a day behind you  

katy - as already mentioned....18 days seems alot....are you going to test earlier?

jane - dr'ing is the worst part of ivf i feel, i always suffer with bad heads....i swear by forehead sticks, they are wonderful without popping tablets every 4 hours!!

love to everyone else

are any of you lovely ladies having utrogestan pessaries? i started with mine yesterday and woke thinking id wet myself!! 

love
Suze xx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Tam thats fab news huni

Suze - have had some brown spotting & af type pains 2day, think its too late for implantaion bleed & so think its all over for me, will phone the clinic 2moro as i only had last prostap inj 26 days ago so not sure if i should be bleeding yet, not sue when to do test

Katy xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Suze,  I have my scan booked for Friday (Day 12) Our embies were frozen on Day 1.. What will they be looking for on Friday? Just the lining.. I am praying that these Progynova has given me lining like Charmain loo roll  (Thick & fluffy)   I think the boggest i've ever heard the clinic say about mine has been 10mm.

Katy -   x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Just a quick one

Katy         You're still in the game, don't give up the PMA yet


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I've been awol for a while, have been feeling pretty low today getting af pains so starting to feel uneasy.  Af is not due until Monday so I don't know what to make of these pains (well I'm not in pain but just kinda achy (oh I don't know    ) I'm starting to lose it.  Up until today I was feeling quite positive put the twinges I was getting down to my embies implanting but now I just have no clue.  That's enough about me.... 

Tam - Wow! that's great news .  You're right this is the best start, bring it on girl!!!  

Katy -       , stay positive darling.

Suze -   for Saturday, i'm sure your blato's will thaw perfectly.

Jane - glad AF's arrived and you're feeling better, good luck for your scan on Thursday.   

Watn1 -   lol - I hope your lining is thick and fluffy and the hospital confirms this for you on Friday.   

Hi Kitten -   for Friday, here's some       for you.  

Hetty - Hope the HRT is being kind to you and you're feeling better now.  

To anyone I've missed forgive me, my brain is not in gear today  Sending all my love,     and     to you all.

Love Jazz


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hey everyone, congrates to all PUPO!!!      for you all!

i was always told that its not over until af arrives so get those positive thots out and keep hoping,  ktdoc it could be late implantation so dont give up hope.

jazzc you to keep those positive vibes going, could be your embie settling in there nice and snug!! 

sorry im not very good at doing personals! i will try to get better, im only trying to type inthe smallest window ever as my boss sits behind me so cant have full screen! naughty me but hey, need to catch up on the FF!! 

gotta phone tomorrow at 10 to see how my ice babies are doing fingers crossed that they are good uns!!! then i go in tomorrow avo for ET. so by tomorrow evening i could be PUPO! man that mental! but cant wait!

suze - one day after me! PUPO together!

good luck everyone.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Kitten - Great news hun.. I bet you are excited!I cannot wait for transfer. I am terrified of the thawing process.. We are taking all 6 of ours out and picking the best 2, Surely i will get 2 out of those     @ your naughty FF catch up.x


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Looks like its all over for me     , phoned clinic & nurse said not to give up hope but it is unlikely that its worked & that if it hadn't worked it wouldn't mater if i still had some prostap in my system I could still bleed.  To continue with pessaries & hrt tabs & go on Monday as planned

Katy xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Katy     I'm sorry you're still spotting. I've still got everything crossed for you for Monday.


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Hetty but thats the thing, not really spotting 2day, discarge from pessary was slightly discoloured but no spotting as such & pain isn't as bad 2day either, honestly i have felt like a manic deppresive on this 2ww, up then down then up then down aarrrggghhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Katy That sounds like better news then? If the spotting has eased off. I can't imagine what it's like going through the 2ww, it must send you insane. I know you are probably trying to keep your feet on the ground, but there are so many stories of people bleeding on the 2ww and getting a BFP. Lots of love to you


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Katy, hope that spotting still behaving itself!!  I had a tiny bit the evening of and day after ET.  Just a little, like a streak in mucus but put that down to them digging around inside me and feel a bit sore in the abdominal area.  Keeping everything crossed for you.  

Watn, I'm sure your thaw will go well, I think success rates are quite high.  Don't think it's unusual for a few cells to die off but my hospital said that they look for minimum of 50% survival rate of cells so it's not all or nothing.  Chances are they will go on to progress further whilst to wait to have ET.  Good luck anyway.

Kitten, good luck for tomorrow.  You can join me on the madness that is the 2ww..or 11 day in my case.

Jazz, hang in there.  Monday's not long to go.  The problem is that symptoms for AF, pregnancy and side effects of pessaries are all the same.  It's all just to mess with our heads.  I've got aching too.  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Suze, good luck for Saturday, I'm sure you will have no thawing worries.

Jane, thanks for good wishes.

Hetty, I have a pack of 10 cheap early tests, we are very naughty aren't we.  I have no self control!

WEll, I ma already turning myself mad, becoming obsessive about every little symptom.  I have symptoms but from what i have no clue as yet.  Could be one of 3 things.  Have a drinite mild permanent cramp across my abdomen and the odd feeling of a poke inside now and again.  Tiredness, butterflies and sicky feeling in throat but that's probably just caused by me being neurotic!

Hello to anyone I've missed and good luck and hugs to all.

Tamsin x


----------



## SWIFTY (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello My name is Swifty

I havent been o here for a long time but am back again. I had a baby last December after my second treatment of ICSI, we are now going for a round of treatment with frozen embryos. We have 3 in the freezer so keeping my fingers toes and evertyhing crossed that they defrost ok. I want to go for DET too but the Doctor wasnt too keen. But I am not very optomistic that if all our embys defrost one is good enough. After 2 rounds of treatment and only one baby I think I have a fair arguement with the doc!!! Anyway less of my waffle I am very grateful for the baby I have she is the best thing that has ever happened to me. I would love another brother or sister for her. 

I am bit rusty with treatment and what goes on but I am sniffing synarel at the moment and just waiting for my AF to start near the end of November. If all goes well and my little embys defrost ok we are looking at transfer around the 16/17th December cant wait. Although no drink over christmas bit of a bummer but hopefully it will be worth it. 

Hope there are some lovely people on here to talk to. 

Oh does anyone have any views on taking low dose of aspirin to help aid getting pregnant?

Hope I havent bored anyone!

Cheers Swifty x


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick one as I'm packing to go away tomorrow morning for the weekend and in chaos right now.  Why do I never get organised in time??  Anyway, had scan today and all was well - lining was 3mm so I'm now on the HRT tablets for 2 weeks then back for another scan.  Hopefully ET will be Dec 9th.  This feels like a long process!

Good luck to everyone having ET over the next few days! And to those on the 2ww - lots of good luck and patience, its so hard not to go completely mad, isn't it?

Just saw your post, Swifty - welcome!  I'm in a similar position as my baby was born in January and we're now using our frozen embryos for a DET if they both defrost - we've only got 2 though. I know exactly how you feel about being so grateful for your daughter but still wanting a little brother or sister for her. Good luck with your treatment!

Have good weekends everyone.
Jane x


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

I had my baseline on tuesday and all is going well. I start the oestrogen tabs tomorrow and have another scan on the 4th december. 

Things are a bit manic here, after about 13 weeks of waiting we hope to exchange contracts on our house in next few days and hoping to move next fri .  The packing is a nightmare but am so pleased as hopefully should be moved and settled before ET.

Hope everyone is ok.      to all.

Helenx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Not been on for a couple of days and sooooooo much is happening. Will read and catch up!
Congrats to all those Pupo ladies    
and those having ET today, hope all goes smoothly!

 for loads of lovely bfp on this thread

Had my scan on Wed. Had a few tears because the last time I was there for a scan was when they told me our baby's heartbeat had stopped  ET hopefully 1st of 2nd because if im not ready for then it will be cancelled [our clinic doing some lab renovations
after that] so i am praying my body plays ball with lining thickening nicely and follicle growing well. Next scan Mon.

Love to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Katy - It's great your spotting as stopped.. You still may be in there with a chance.x

Helen - Good news that you can move to the next stage of your FET.. Good luck with the house move.x

Tasmin - How long left have you get untill test day?     for your BFP

Kitten - Good Luck for tomorrow's ET... I hope the thaw is going well.x

Jazz - Comeon keep up those positive vibes... Your doing great.x

jane - time will fly by.. 2 weeks will go with the blink of an eye.x

Swifty - Welcome hun.. Good luck with your FET.. & congrats on your daughter, I hope things work out with the same result this time around.

Suze - Hope thawing goes to plan tomorrow   .x

Big hello to everyone else.. hope everyone is ok We're building up a lovely little FET group here.

Well...Me, Just got back from the clinic.. My lining is only 5mm... Not really what i expected it to be to be honest.. On my day 10 on my natural cycle it was 7mm.. I have no idea what my body is doing!!! Anyway.. I am back again Tuesday and then ET will either be Thursday/Friday or if i risk blasts then transfer will be Sunday/Monday. I doubt i will have enough to go for blasts so i think transfer will be Thursday which will be a Day 3 transfer. It seems so near yet so far away


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Katy - I'm glad the spotting has ceased and hope that Monday brings you good news.    

Tam, Kitten and Watn1  - thanks for your words of encouragement, I can't tell you how much they help me.

Tam - You are so right about trying to work out whether the feelings we're experiencing are symptoms for AF, pregnancy or side effects from pessaries.  I am keeping everything crossed,     and sending out     for all us PUPO ladies  .


Suze - will be thinking of you tomorrow, I hope everything goes according to plan and your embies are with you tomorrow.       


Lynda - I am sorry to hear about your loss.  Good luck for your scan on Monday I hope it goes according to plan.      

Watn1 - Good luck with your treatment darling, I hope it goes according to plan and you have your embies with you at some point next week.    

Helen - glad your treatment is going ok and good luck with your house move.

Swifty - hiya - hope your treatment goes according to plan and you et happens as plans.    

Apologies to anyone I've missed, hope you're all well.

As for me, thought it was all over yesterday as I didn't have any feeling just felt pretty normal.  I woke up full of beans  , couldn't feel any twinges or bloatedness in my lower abdomen.  Today however, I've had some discharge, no spotting I should say, just feeling very wet  not sure what to make of that .  This evening I am having af pains again so getting a bit nervous as af is due on Monday  .  I'm not due to take my hpt until next Friday 28th Nov, not sure if I will make it.  I'm weakening, am thinking about joining Hetty, Tam and Watn1 with a bumper pack of hpts.

Take care ladies.

Jazz
xxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Jazz - If you can stay away from the htp's it will be for the best.. But this is coming from me, I have no will power at all.. & I mean NONE  I went on a diet once and lastest 3 hours.. I'm rubbish. I can't imagine how the 2WW feels but i imagine it to be tuff.. Especially with all sorts of twinges going on. Not long to go.xx

[fly]       [/fly]


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Watn1 - Babes, I'm soooo trying, believe me, I nearly bought some today but managed to convince myself to wait at least until Monday to see if af arrives.  Thanks for the support.


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jazz             Sounds like you're having a tough day. Lots of hugs and positive thoughts for you. I have no idea what I'd do re testing. What ever early result you get will make you worry so I'd stay away if I could.

Sorry for the lack of personals tonight,

Love to everyone, especially the 2ww PUPO Fetters.


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Jazz  Keep strong and positive     

Wat    Hope lining it nice and thick on Tuesday

Hi to everyone else hope all having a good weekend xxxxxxxx

Started taking steriods today. Just read the side effects omg I am going to be a hairy fat moody insomniac!


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Name, FET, start D/R, Baseline, ET , OTD

Jaks, Natural ,,, 1st Nov,17th Nov  
Ktdoc,,,,6th Nov, 24th Nov 
JazzC,,,,14th Nov,
Knickleduster, Medicated , 15th Oct,,18th Nov,
Tamelia, Medicated , 16th Oct,,18th Nov, 29th Nov 
Iwannabigbelly, Natural,,, 19th Nov,
Kitten77, Natural,,,21st Nov,
Suze,Natural ,,,22nd Nov,
Marteen, Medicated , 22nd Oct,7th Nov,24th/25th Nov,
Lyndalou, , , , 1st or 2nd Dec,
Hetty, Medicated ,3rd Nov,17th Nov,,
Minnie-Me,Medicated, 14th Nov,,,
Jane71, Medicated,6th Nov,20th Nov, 9th Dec, 
Janna, Medicated , 9th Oct,,,
Mollieboo, Medicated, 24th Oct, 6th Nov,,
Clairelilley15, Natural,,,, 
Jaimi, Natural,,,,
LucyL,,,,,
Helen0610, Medicated, 2nd Nov, 18th nov,,

                       

Let me know if anything or anyone is missing or wrong

Lynda how long do you have to take the steriods? Hope it's for a good cause


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hetty  Untill test day and beyond if we are lucky enough to get a bfp! Think it would be 3 months in all!
          Just hoping it will make a difference this time. It is suppose to help prevent early mc!
          Thanks for list hon. Hope your doing ok!


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I hope everyone is well.    

Hetty - loving the organisational skills.  My FET was natural and OTD is 28th November.  Thank you.

Jazz
xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks Jazz

Lynda I'm sure it'll be worth it  

I'll put any changes on the original list on page one, so ignore the one on this page. I'm not sure if it's worth doing a list really, but I might as well finish it now so we can see a long list of BFPs!!


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

just a quickie from me as I am moving house tomorow    and am surrounded with boxes  

hetty - well done for keeping a list and it is worth it as we can see what stage everyone is at

Hellen - I cant believe our similarities as I exchanged contracts last week and move tomorow - and we're at same clinic too   hopefully new house will bring new luck  for both of us   

luck and love to everyone else    

my update is that frosties come out tomorow (ironically on the day we move house - hope it is lucky) and we are hoping for a 3 day transfer for wednesday (fingers crossed)


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Swifty - Welcome to the thread.  I too am  hoping for a brother or sister for my littlen.  She has just turned 2 and was a result of my first IVF.  My second fresh cycle was a SET and a BFN.  I think if you know your body is capable of carrying twins (which you get a good idea of during your previous pregnancy) then you have a good arguement for DET.  I know mine couldn't manage so definite single only for me!  Hope AF arrives soon for you but don't be surprised if it's quite late, perhaps a week?  No experience with aspirin I'm afraid.

Jane - Hope you have a lovely restful weekend away.  Great news that you can start the HRT, roll on 9th Dec. 

Katy - hope things are ok?

Lyndalou - Good luck with the steroids, it payes not to read the side effects sometimes although it needs to be done.  All these drugs are designed to make us big, just hope they succeed in making us big for all the right reasons!  Sorry for your loss, must have been hard going back to the scan,  Sending you lots of lovely thickening thoughts.

Watn - Not long to go now!  I hope those frosties behave for you, the days seem to take so long, crazy at the closer it is the longer it seems to take!  I'm testing in 6 days time but seems so long away.  Turning myself crazy.

Jazz - You and me are allegedly testing around the same time, I'm due to test Saturday 29th but will test early too.  Lets hope it good.  How are you feeling now?  I've been feeling positive up till now but it's sudden't dipped and I'm having my negative day today. Do you think you will cave and test early?  I want to put myself out of misery but get upset if it's a negative.  Best really to stick to the date...says me the hypocrite!!

Helen - all systems go for you then, good luck with the move and hoping that lining gets nice and thick.

Hetty - thanks for getting the list up to date, it really helps keep track of everyone, always nice to have something visual. especially when the results come in,  along list of BFP's i hope!  

Mollieboo - good luck with the house move, that's stressful enough in itself!, at least it takes your mind off things, so easy to get obsessed with all of this.  Hope all goes well.   for those frosties for you.

Hi Suze and Kitten, hope all going ok?

I'm feeling negative today, been feeling convinced it had worked up till now as had lots of relevant symptoms.  Keep feeling so sick but so convinced today it's not worked.  Stupidly did a test and should be severely reprimanded for it as i know its too early.  May hide them from myself.  This is torture, really hope my PMA picks up soon.  Had so much to do this weekend and everyone keeps asking me how things are going.  Even had 2 people ask me last last if i was pregnant because i wasn't drinking.  They don't realise how bad comments like that sting.  Just want to hide for the week now.

Hi to everyone else too. x


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hi all

tam - ah sweetie, stay positive lady...im joining you now so we can go mad together!! its far to early to test so ignore the results and step away from those pee sticks    

watn - ah babe, dont worry to much about your lining im sure that it'll be much thicker when you go back on tuesday, i had to up my progynova as my lining wasn't thick enough on my first scan,  i have also been told by some of the sonographers that you can measure the lining in different places and get hugely different measurments...  good luck 

swifty - welcome, i suppose it has to be your decision about SET or DET? i've always had two put back and only managed 1 BFP (sadly mc) so i would always optimise my chances  however when you know you have already carried 1 baby the SET might be a better idea, tough decision hun  

lynda - oh the lovely streroids...your post made me laugh but promise you its not true... i;ve had steriods for my last 4 cycles and have never had any huge problems however i do know that those who have suffered side effects as soon as they've stopped them the side effect have gone   good luck for monday  

hetty - thank for the list hun, can you change my cycle to a medicated and official test day is 1st Dec, hope all is going well for you

kitten - hope your ET went well....keep us posted  

helen - at last you can move onto the next stage......your scan will be here before you know it  

jazz - 

jaks - thinking of you honey 

mollieboo - you dont do thinks by half...moving and FET at the same time   hope the move went well honey and good luck for wednesday   

hi to anyone Ive missed

well yesterday we very well....first two out the freezer thawed perfectly so still have a frosty, by the time we got to the clinic frosty 1 had hatched and rosty 2 had re-expanded so the embryologist was very pleased....transfer seemed to take ages but was smooth so was back home and on the settee for the rest of the day  test day in 8 days time however may test in 6 as i know i got a BFP 7dpt last time  

love to all
Suze xx


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Girls.

Just wanted some advice. Looking to the furture and the 2ww wanted to know will you rest completely or continue with normal activities?
Last time I rested completely but with the twins this won't be possible. Anyway on the second week I am supposed to work two late shifts till midnight but also have 2 christmas mealsout, one with work and one with a group of friends. Have paid quite a bit of money to go to both of these but am wondering whether I should just not go and rest or to go and just stay for the meal then go. What do you think? I know this sounds a stupid question but thought  I would see what others advised. I need to pay the balance for one meal today so really need to make a decision if I am able to pull out. Also I haven't told many people about treatment this time and don't want to if I can help it. 

Thanks in advance for any advice.

Helenx


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Thought I would come back and post some personals whilst my 2 poorly babies are sleeping. They both have cold, one has conjunctivitis and both are very miserable, and to top that the hormones are all kicking in and i am having a real down day today .

Suze- glad to hear ET went well. Was it blast that you had back and is that why you only have 8 days wait. So much preferable to 2 weeks    

Tam- Keep positive.    Are you using the progesterone because I found there was symptoms from these which could be making you feel sick. Keep away from those tests, it is too early!! 

Mollie- Our situations are very similar. Our move date has now been completed and is definate for 5th dec which is only a few days before ET if all goes to plan. I hate living with everything in boxes and our entire loft contents is on the landing at the moment . Hope your move goes well and hoping your frosties all defrost successfully   

Hetty - the list is good to keep track of everyone. How is your treatment going?

lyndalou- Hope steroids are going ok. I read the side effects for the progynova and nearly scared myself . The things we put ourselves through!

Jazz -     .

Jane- We only have 2 frosties and if they both thaw we will have DET. I realise the risk of twins again if it works but couldn't be throwing one away!

Swifty- Good luck with the sniffing.  Are you getting any side effects from it? 

Hello to Jaks and anyone else I have missed. 

Helenx 

Ps- must go and pack a few more boxes


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi

*Suze * congratulations on being PUPO and your thaw rate, that's great.    
*
Helen * You should tell us what to do on the 2ww because you played it right last time  My plan is to stay in the house, stay warm, stay calm, stay horizontal (well at least stay on the sofa alot) I've got a Christmas do in the middle of 2ww and really don't want to go now, but I'll see how I feel on the day. It's impossible to decide what to do on the 2ww  Hope you and your little ones are all feeling better soon  

*Tam* Sorry you're having a negative day  Is there something to do or watch to distract you? Hope you're feeling better soon. Keep up the PMA       

*Mollie* You've got a busy week, huge good luck for the house move and the thaw    

Extra dollap of     for everyone today.

I up my dose of HRT tomorrow to 8mg then go for a lining scan on Wed. If all is OK ET might be the 29th or the 1st


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hey everyone, managed to come on here at last, ET was friday, we had two frosties but only took one out to see how it would go and it came out perfect, it was the 10 out of 10 one that we had frosted, they said that one transfer would be best but hey we will see, have only had single transfers so far so will see if this one works.  all went well, came home and rested, was suppose to go back to work tomorrow but i think i will take tomorrow off to, suppost to be cold and i would like to keep warm for a bit.

i had 3 weeks off last time so 2 days isnt bad as 3 weeks i suppose. hope work sees it like that, to be honest i dont really care about anything else cept this working so not gonna worry about it.


helen, well my thots on the 2ww this time is last time i took 3 weeks off work, rested throughout it all, never went out, but it didnt work, this time i am doing everything different, back to work tues, doing normal things (nothing silly tho like lifting etc) and just getting on with life, as my theroy is that i rested last time and it didnt work so this time eveyrthig is different. i also have xmas doos to go to, but im just gonna go and enjoy myself, as they say stress is the worst thing so gonna go and let hair down, will use the excuse im driving to get out the drinking. 

tam - hope your pma is back hun!?  i know i go thro these times to, i have PMA at the moment but give me an hour and that may change! its horrible, just really wanna know if it has worked! its horrible waiting and to be honest last 2ww was never like this, only on day 2 and head is going mental! 

mollie and helen, hope the house moves go fab! 

hetty - fingers crossed that ET will be soon for you! 

hello to everyone else hope your all not to cold with this weather!!!

well just made tomato soup for tea...as you can see trying to keep my mind off the 2ww as i keep having twinges in my tummy and i think im stupid that it could be something as only had ET on friday of 3 day old embies...cant be anything can it? 

    to everyone


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies,


Tam - Sorry not feeling the best today either  , strong AF pains I'm convinced it's not worked again.  I, like you, was feeling really positive for a while.  I feel exactly as you do I am so tempted to test now but know it may be too early.  With my sensible hat on I think I will test early still want to wait a bit though and maybe will test on Wednesday 2 days early.  "Tam!"  It's a good sign that you are feeling sick           Come on girl, lets try and pick ourselves up.    

Suze - Glad yesterday went well, what a performance your embies put in, it's a good feeling having your embies back with you isn't it??.       

Helen - Hope you and your babies are feeling better.  Stay strong darling  
With regards to going out, I know it's really hard to know what to do.  All we want to do is give our embies the best chance.  Previously I have taken time off work for the total 2ww but when I fell pregnant with my DD I went back to work a couple of days after et and carried on life as normal taking it easy when my body gave me signs that I needed to.  Sorry I'm not really helpful.

Mollie and Helen - good luck with the house moves.

To everyone else thinking of you all, I hope your treatments are going well.  Sorry for the brief post today will be back on form next time.    to you all.

Jazz
xxx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh my god, oh my god, can't belive i'm actually typing this but its a   for us, i am totally numb, thank you everyone for keeping me going these past 2 weeks, just pray that the next 8 months goes smoothly

Katy xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

OMG Katy that is amazing news congratulations


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Katy congratulations!!!!!  I'm so pleased for you, bet you feel like it's all a dream.  Lets hope this sets the pace for the rest of us.


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

fantastic news!!!!! congratulations me dear!!!!


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Congratulations Katy!  I'm so pleased for you.  Are you still in a state of shock?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

OMG - Katy thats excellent news. 



It just goes to show ladies.. BFP's do still occur with spotting.

Hope everyone is ok, I have another lining scan tomorrow  that it has thickened over the past few days.x


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Katy - wow lady     so pleased honey....lets hope you're the first of many  

kitten - congrats on being PUPO lady.....  

Helen - as for what to do in the 2ww, i have also done everything from bed rest to being back to normal...i have never worked during the 2ww as i have a stressful job but on my one and only bfp i took it easy but went for a walk most days (it was in the summer though!) and pottered around, trying to keep busy!!!

jazz - dont give up honey....it aint over till the  arrives 

hetty - i had to up my dose on hrt to 8mg too  hope the scan shows a lovely thick lining on wed  

lynda - hope your scan went well today  

tam - hope you're doing ok honey and not going to crazy in the 2ww  

watn - hope your scan shows a nice thick lining tmrw honey  

hi to all ive missed 

news from me....only 2 days in and doing ok, been busy today and have something planned for everyday to keep busy....im sure the madness will kick in by wed!! 

much love
Suze xx


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Katy - wow   Wow   WOW  you go girl     That's excellent news darling. I'm so happy for you I wish you the best of luck for the next 8 months, I'm sure it will be smooth sailing from now on.     Ditto Suze lets hope this is the start of many.   


Love to everyone

Jazz
xxx


----------



## SWIFTY (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Thanks for all the lovely welcomes. Sorry I havent replied sooner whilst going through my last cycles was on here so much started to get addicted now with little lady keeping me busy dont seem to get time to even check my  mails!!! Not complaining though.

Anyway congrats to Katy on your BFP such an amazing feeling I remember it well. Make sure you take it easy and get your other half to take you out for a meal or something to celebrate.


Helen just wanted to say in my first cycle of ICSI I put my feet up took time of work didnt do a thing on my second cycle had no choice but had to go to work. To be honest for me personally it kept me a bit more sane going to work made a point of telling my boss that I didnt want any stress though she was fab and very understanding. Not sure if it had any bearing on it or not but I got a BFP on my second go. You have to do what feels best for you. Not sure if that helps or not!
Oh and I am struggling a bit with sniffing this time finding it hard work very sensitive nose, sneezing a bit. Feeling very emotional at the mo not sure if thats anything to do with synarel, time of the month coming along or the overwhelming feelings of going throuhg treatment again who knows!!!!! 

Suze Wow what good embys you have. Its nice to hear how your embys did that is the most nerve wracking part that I can think of so far having not done a froxen cycle before. Hope all goes well for you. Fingers crossed x x

Hello Tam please dont test too early I did first time round its not worth it just gets you all uptight for nothing. Second time round I was so good tested one day early but only cos my hubby had to work the morning of my official test. He didnt want me doing it on my own. Be good and just remember no matter what sypmotms you get they can be different everytime and mean different things please be positive.    

I apologise if I havent spoken to everyone trying to get to grips wiht who is who and at what stage!!!

As for me having a good day to day for a change sure it wont last. My little one is a bit moany at the mo think we have some more teeth coming, had 10 year old ss get in to bed early hours of this morning after a nightmare and a crying baby so think I am somehow running on adrenaline today!!!!! Been getting AF pains last couple of days so fingers crossed. It funny how you forget or should I say block out all this well i have from last time. I feel like an amateur again I apolgise if I ask simple questions.

Right must finally dash lots to do before bed. 

Take care ladies. x x


----------



## SWIFTY (Dec 5, 2006)

Me again!!!

Not been on here for so long can anyone tell me how you put a picture on your profile these days it seems to have changed. HELP!!!!!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies, 
    Hope you are all well.. Bad news from me i'm afraid.. I am still not ready.. Lining is only 7mm so the have upped my dose to 4 hrt tablets a day and I have to go back on Friday.. Nurse said my lining went upto 8.7mm on my original cycle so there's no need for it not to get there... These Progynova take over my cycle so there will be no AF coming up as i was getting confused about that as it's due again soon. So ET is now looking like monday.. She said she is 99% sure my lining will be done on Friday so you know what? Stuff it i'm getting myself a ticker   Because i AM going to get to ET on Monday! I AM!     


Swifty - Click on Profile and then 'forum account information' (on the left hand side) and then the browse button if you want a pic from your PC


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Watn1   Well done on your ticker! I'm a big fan of 'stuff it' 
Sorry your lining isn't quite ready   We might be 2ww buddies as hopefully my ET will be either Saturday or Monday    

Swifty 

Hi everyone else  

I've got my lining thickness scan tomorrow. Holey Moley, scary stuff. Crikey this is really happening


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

ooooo good luck girlies for your transfers!!!

and want1   hurry up thick lining dance for you!!!!


----------



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

Hi all

Had Et today and now have 2 embryo's grade 2's on board, each 7 cell, have to test on 8th December

good luck to everyone else

Best wishes

MARTEEN
X


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks ladies, still can't belive it

Watn1 - love the attitude!!!!!!!

Got my fingers crossed for all you pupo ladies   

Katy xx


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi all,

Good luck Marteen, got my fingers and toes crossed for you!  Glad today went well.

Not long to go for you now Hetty!  When will you find out if ET is Saturday or Monday?

Watn1 - hope your lining gets nice and thick!

Hi Swifty!  Hope you have a better night tonight.

Helen, last time I did absolutely nothing for 3 days after ET then went back to work.  I pretty much carried on as normal during the day but tried to take it easy in the evenings.  I'm still on mat leave so won't be going to work but suspect I won't get much of a rest either! 

Jazz, Suze and Tam, hope you're all staying sane during the 2ww. Thinking of you all.

Hi to everyone else!  Off to tackle an enormous pile of ironing then heading to be early.

Jane xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hetty - Good luck on the scan tomorrow.x

Katy - Bet you are still sitting firmly on that cloud 9.x

Jane - I too have a very large pile of ironing but i honestly cannot be bothered with it at all   x

Marteen - Glad ET went well.. Hope your 2ww goes as quickly as possible for you.x

Hello & good evening to everyone else


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Marteen congratulations on your ET      

Jane hope you get an early night. I'll find out tomorrow what the plan is.

Night everyone


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello 

Just back from the hospital and my lining is thick enough so,

I start progesterone pessaries on Saturday night.
four embryos are thawed on Monday
if they surive the thaw,   ET will be on Tuesday.


Mollie are you having ET today?

Hi everyone else


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

Thank you all for your advice on 2ww. I think I will go with my gut instinct on this and from your varied answers I think the answer is ' if it going to work it will and if it isn't'. I rested last time completely but as some of have said you have rested on cycles and got bfn and others have continued on and got bfp. I plan to rest as much as possible at least in the first week but will prob go to the christmas meals but leave after the meals, drive as my excuse for not drinking!

Katy- Wow, you must be so pleased   

Hetty- Good luck for ET. 

Marteen- Glad ET went well    

Watn1- keep positive!    

HI to Kitten, Jane, Jazz, swifty, Suze, Tam and anyone else I have missed (i lost a few brain cells when I was pregnant with twins and am having trouble keeping up with you all  ) 

    to all those on 2ww.
   to everyone else 

My treatment is all going well apart from the nausea on progynova. Anyone else experience that?

Helenx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi Helen

Since I've gone up to 8mg a day I've felt a bit rough. I'm mostly just really tired.

H x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hetty - Great news about your lining hun..    for both our frosties and hopefully we'll both be having ET around the same time.x

Helen - I think thats a great attitude to take "If it works, it works" I think i am bordering along those lines too.. I of course want it to work but if it don't it don't we will try again..  

RE: The progynova i haven't had any nausea but like you Hetty i have been feeling more sleepy then normal and i am only on 4mg a day, Oh and i have a few spots!!   Well 6 in total  

Does anyone know how long you can stay on these for? I mean if my lining hasn't thickened on Friday can they keep me on them longer?


***Adon... Okay i spoke too soon.. I have just been sick   Got a sudden wave of nausea while working at my PC and my feet went hot (thats how i know i'm going to be sick, crazy i know) I hope this don't continue.. I best go get myself some lunch


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Wtn1 I like your positive attitude1 your lining WILL be ready on Friday. Hope your ok hon have visions of you puking all over keyboard!

Swifty Sorry hon not good with computers so cant help

Katy Amazing news hon   BFP

Hetty Looking like Tuesday for me too!

Tam Try to stay positive hon   

Suze No beard yet but nearly  dh twice already today! Congrats PUPO lady good ides to organise things to do to get you 
through this waiting game. My clinic say test 14 days after transfer  Maybe I should test earlier. What did your clinic say?

Helen Hope your little ones are feeling better. On your nights out could you just over to drive so no questions asked about
not drinking. I remember with tx earlier in year watering plants in peoples gardens with wine so they wouldnt know why i wasnt 
drinking. the things we do! Sure the plants loved it!

Kitten and Marteen PUPO ladys hope your both ok     

Jazz How you doing?

Well had scan yesterday and all looked good so deff on for ET on Tues [if they thaw ok] Took Otriville injection last night and
start cyclejest on Friday. Trying to feel feel positive about this FET but failing miserably.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Lyndalou - Another Tuesday FET'er great! Nice that we'll all have each other to compare notes and keep ourselves from going mad! Like you i am struggling to think 'positive' about FET.. I just cannot help but think its all hit and miss and with me thinking I am actually now on Day 17 and nothings happening.. I know its more technical then just 'the day' but i just cannot get my head around it all  

the sickness just went after i had actually been sick... It was really strange


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Good Evening Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around much, since the weekend I have been up and down with anticipation, haven't a clue what's going on.  To cut a long story short.  I managed to get past Monday without AF arriving and this is still the case    .  I am not sure if it's the cyclogest that has delayed af or whether to allow myself to believe that its worked this time round.    Have had af pains, occasional stabs of sharp pains in (.)(.) as well as vaginal discharge and this morning I woke up with a thumping headache.  Just waiting until Friday morning to test but at the same time really scared.

Tam - how are you doing darling, thinking of you.   

To our other Pupo ladies - Helen, Kitten, Marteen and Suze - hope your all doing ok and finding things to do to occupy yourselves.     

Lynda, Watn1, Hetty - I'm glad you've got your et dates   and    I am sure your embies will thaw perfectly.

Swifty, Mollie and Jane  - hope you're all ok.

Love 

Jazz
xxx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello 

Jazz you sound like you're doing great      Lots of good luck to you

Lynda my clinic test 12 days after ET, but that will be a sunday so if i get that far i think OTD will be 15th Dec.

Watn Hope you're ok today and no more hot feet.

Question from me

Did your clinics say anything about DVT/blood pressure while taking HRT? I was reading an article about how the pill can cause these things in some women and I thought we're on much higher doses than the pill shouldn't we have been warned or our blood pressure taken?

The other day I was really out of breath after a tiny walk. For 36hrs I've had pain in my left groin shoting down my left leg. I get this left groin pain just before AF normally, What do you think. ps I know I should talk to clinic about it, but didn't want them to over react and cancel my FET. 

I think the 8mg a day is starting to make me feel abit odd now.

Hetty xxxx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, sorry ive not been on for a while but have been turning myself slowly crazy the last couple of days.  Made the mistake of becoming a pee stick junkie and im starting my own rehab for it today.  

Hetty, strange you say about getting out of breath because i have been getting that too quite alot, normally I'm quite fit and do alot of running so have been surprised by this.  Not too aware of the pains though.  I have been very nauseous and sleepy on it.

Jazz, well done for almost getting there, I've had the same feelings as you so we will both know the outcome soon.  Keep feeling like AF is arriving then i put it down to wind.  I keep blaming it on my daughter as i have no dog.

Lynda, it's so hard to keep positive through this isn't it but you are nearly there, ET is just round the corner.

Watn, i too have had several sicky occasions.  Not actually been seen but a constant feeling of it.  It's strange, i keep getting confused between hunger and nausea.

Swifty, Suze, Jane, Helen, Kitten, Molly, Marteen, Katy - anyone else ive missed, I'm thinking of you all! x 

I didn't test this morning so im happy with myself.  The start of the 2ww i felt positive but keep seeing the BFN's because ive been testing early was messing with my head.  So now i'm trying to keep positive but have come to terms with the fact it may not have worked and every day that passes without AF showing is a bonus so although my OTD is Saturday, i may wait till Sunday before i do it.  I have to work Saturday so the ignorance will do me good and Sunday will be final and no more wondering.  It seriously is no good to keep testing...unless you get a BFP of course.  You never know i may cave tomorrow and go against everything ive just said.  My God this is hard!!!

Tam x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi ladies,

    I am sorry for the me post but i am a little confused  

My progynova tablets that i have on the box say 1mg and i was told you take these 3 times a day. Simple right?

However i have just got out the plan that the doctor gave me and it says 2mg Three times a day so does that not equal 6mg per day?

I was taking x3 1mg tablets for 14 days and when i went in the other day i was told to just up my doseage to 1 more tablet = 4mg a day but because these tablets are only 1mg i'm not sure if i have been taking these right!!

Dr defo told me to take 3 tablets a day but i'm not sure if she gave me the wrong dose of progynova   Is there even such a thing as 2mg tablets?



I have not had chance to read back just yet so forgive me for the 'me; post! I have tried to call the clinic but as usual there is noone to take my call!


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi Watn1

My progynova are 2mg tablets. I took 3 a day (6mg) for the first week and now on 4 tablets a day (8mg)


Tam you're doing really well   I have no idea about testing early so just do what you think. I'm in two minds whether to test everyday I know you risk your feelings but surely you learn more? What if you got an early BFP then a BFN on OTD. At least you'd know something happened and you might learn from the cycle like what the problem might be and how to fix it. On the other hand you don't know if it was an embryo or an implantation problem so you're no further forward. Oh I don't know


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Watn1 - my tablets are 2 mg and I take 3 a day so 6 mg in total.

Tam  - you're doing so well!  I was too scared to test early last time so didn't test at all til I got the blood test at the clinic.  I think I wanted to make the hope last as long as possible, if that makes sense, and didn't want a BFN any earlier than was necessary!

Hetty - haven't heard anything about HRT and blood pressure from the clinic and decided not to read the small print with the tablets as I knew it would stress me out.  Its a tricky one cos as soon as you start to worry, your blood pressure will go up, and guaranteed if your clinic did check it, it would be sky high. Hope you feel better soon. 

Jazz - thinking of you, and so hoping that tomorrow goes well for you. 

Marteen, Swifty, Lyndalou, Suze, Helen, Mollie and everyone else - thinking of you. 

I'm doing fine, still popping the HRT pills and doing my buserlin injections.  I'm back at the clinic next Friday for another check but feeling fine just now.

Take care,
Jane x


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Watn1  sorry not on progynova so cant help hope clinic have come back to you.

Jazz  Best of luck for testing tommorow    everything crossed for you.

Hetty  Sorry never taking the pill because of family history of dvt. Maybe you choud ring clinic to put your mind at ease. 
        
Tam  Hang in there hon! not long now! stay strong   

Jane  Glad injections going well. Good luck for app nest Fri.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

It's been confirmed... I was given the wrong tablets and have only been taking haf my required dose which would explain why my lining was has been thin   They obviously fobbed me off that is doesn't matter it will just take longer to increase my lining.. I am a little peed off to say the least!! I could of had my transfer by now if i was given the right pills


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Watn1 - oh no, what a nightmare. You must be so frustrated.  At least the your lining was thin cos the tablets were wrong and it wasn't that your body wasn't responding.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Jane, Now i can't help but think it could of been even better  if i had the correct dose. I am in 2 minds to ask if i can go for another couple of days to see if i can get to 9-10mm I know 8 is fine but now if i get a BFN i'll blame them.. The worrying thing is that is was the Clinical Director who made this cockup! It's wasn't like it was just one of the nurses.. Here's me thinking my lining is crap and all along is was because i should of been taking 6mg altogether and i have only been having 3mg


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Watn what a nightmare  This really shouldn't have happened  If it makes you feel any better my lining was 8mm yesterday and my transfer is possibly same day as you, next Tues. I think it will grow a few more mm before ET 

Jane Not long for you now  

Hi Lynda

Jazz lots of luck for testing tomorrow 
   

Early night for me hopefully, but will probably end up watching 8 out of 10 cats at 10pm


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Watn1 - Oh my gosh! I'm dumb-founded    I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this.  It's hard enough having to go through this without having to deal with these cock ups.  Thinking of you   

Well, D day is nearly here and I'm bricking it  .  Thank you all for your encouragement, thoughts and well wishes, speak soon.   

Love

Jazz
xxx


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hi girls

watn - oh my  i truely hope that your lining gets nice and thick quickly....but very naughty of them!!!

jazz - sweetie   im equally sh**ting myself and im ages behind you   good luck for tmrw my lovely  

love and hugs to all me fet friends.....jane, hetty, jaks, lynda, swifty, marteen, katy, kitten, tam, helen and anyone ive missed 

I'm steadily loosing the plot......im only 6 days past transfer......embies are 11 days old.....but i desperately want to test but equally i dont either  

help!!

love
Suze xx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey everyone

watn1, my lining was only 8mm & look at me now!  My clinic will do transfer if ur over 7mm, u must be soooo frustrated though!

Hope all you pupo ladies are hanging in there!

Luv katy xx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

want1 - oh what a nitemare!!! i hope everything is fine and that lining keeps on getting thicker!!!

jazz - when is it you test?? is it today      

suze - i to am pooping myself, im ok when im at home i seem to 'forget' about it as much as i can, but when im at work, well cuz im so bored i seem to let my mind wonder and i get negative about it not working, the symptoms are they good or bad or am i making them up in my head, as never get this many symptoms on a 'normal' cycle. its driving me crazy. im on day 7 off 2ww so only one day ahead of you, got another WHOLE week to wait yet, and af due on weds (but hoping its not gonna arrive!) 

hetty - good luck for ET 

hello to everyone else.


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello 

Jazz Hope you've got some good news by now                 

Suze you're nearly there   Hang on in there         

KItten you too         Hope you're ok

Katy hope you're feeling super, has it sung in yet?    

I've just got back from work and feel loads better today. 

H xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Jaz - I really hope you have good news.xx   x

Thank You for all the messages ladies  

No transfer for me Tuesday  
Yes thats right you guessed it I’m not ready! 

Didn’t really expect to be after being on half the dose I should of been on but i guess i may of just had a glimmer that maybe..Just maybe something might of happened but my lining had just sustained from Tuesday. While we were there we made a official complaint to the Nurse Manager who held her hands up and said it’s been a complete cockup. We went into everything that its been a total shame since we started with first being told DP had no sperm to them then finding some... Then the letter we had last month that told us we had no embryos as they had all fertilised abnormally We have never received the apology letter nor the correct one stating we have 6 normal embies Nor has my GP. (I'd be here all day if i went on) We let everything out an explained we were not just complaining for the sake of it, Its just that it has been a joke, But giving me the wrong pills was the icing on the cake! She agreed and has agreed that we will only see her when we go in for more appointments etc.. I am not on the correct dose of Progynova (6mg) and will up this to 8mg sun-Wednes, If my lining has not thickened then the cycle will be cancelled. 
To say i am at wits end is a understatement but there’s nothing I can do but wait and see what next Wednesday brings.

I've now got to take down my ticker   So much for PMA hey?  

I hope everyone is ok I'm sorry for the moan i just really feel


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

oh hun what a rough time you ahve had, im so sorry for all the mistakes that have happened, thats awful!!! i would complain to, thats just not on!!!!! 

keep up that PMA, i know its not easy, but weds will soon be here and i hope all will be ok  

take it easy chick, look after yourself.


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Watn   What anightmare I can't believe how many mistakes they've made. Like kitten said PMA for Wednesday. Surely there is no reason why your lining won't build up nicely now.


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Watn that sucks!!!!  What a catalogue of errors.  You should most definitely complain and insist on a refund of this cycle and from now on appointments with only a top bod at your clinic.  I would be fuming.
I really really hope that everything pulls through at the last minute and your ET can go ahead sooner rather than later.  Should definitely be entitled to some form of compensation.  They don't realise the mental stress their mistakes can cause.  Grrrr I'm getting angry for you. Fingers crossed!!!!
xx


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry to be the bearer of more bad news but unfortunately I tested a   this morning   .  I have been told to test again in 2-3 days as af still hasn't arrived and I'm still having discharge but I'm not holding out as this has happened before and I still tested negative.  DH has been great putting his own feelings aside to look after me.  I don't know girls .....  

PUPO Ladies - We are certainly due some BFPs now!!!  

Watn - what a mess.  I'm so sorry darling, I hope Wednesday brings you better news.   

Sorry for the lack of personals tonight, just thought I'd drop you a line.

Jazz
xxx

Tam - Good Luck for tomorrow/Sunday, I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh no Jazz I'm so sorry   I'll keep my fingers crossed for you until AF arrives. Glad your husband is taking good care of you


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh Jazz hun   I am sorry to hear of your negative result   I too will keep everything crossed untill AF comes.x
Thanks for all the messages ladies.. Watch this space i guess.xx


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm so very sorry Jazz     I'll keep everything crossed for you until AF arrives.  Glad your DH is looking after you.  Thinking of you both.   

Watn1 - what a mess.  It just makes things so much more difficult, doesn't it?  As if things weren't stressful enough. Look after yourself.

Tam  - good luck for testing   

Jane x


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Jazz i am so sorry, Im really upset for you,   i know what a horrible empty feeling it is.  Take time to grieve and let it all out.  Sounds like you have good support round you with your Husband.  Take care, thinking of you.   Tam x

Thankyou for my good luck wishes.


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

For testing today Tam

H xxx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Hetty, just off to work so will test when get home.  Keep everything crossed for me today.xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Fingers and toes are crossed          

Are you doing a HPT when you get home or do you have bloods done?


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Such a lot of news to catch up on and just a quick post from me. 

Jazz -   really sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you.

Tam-     Hope you get a good result this afternoon.

Watn- What a lot you have been through. Are you private or is it NHS? If you are private could you consider some kind of compensation for everything they have put you through (i don't normally suggest sueing as mistakes can be made, but in this situation you have so much riding on this). In the mean time lets hope the increased dose of progynova over the next few days has the desired effect. 

Hi to everyone else, thinking of you all.    

Well i am continuing with the progynova and am awaiting my scan 4th dec. Busy, busy, busy packing my house up for move on friday.

Helenx.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Good Luck Tam - WOW you have some will power still not testing... I really hope you have some great news. xxx

Hope everyone is ok.xx

Helen - Our treatment was Private, I was a egg sharer but still paid for DP's Pesa and of course for ICSI. The nurse manager asked us what we wanted to put this to a close (it made me think it happens a lot) I felt too cheeky to say i would like my money back. So I am thinking of asking if this cycle doesn't work then I would like another Egg Share cycle at not extra cost to myself (other then paying the HFEA) i.e not paying for the ICSI which should be £1250. I think this is fair being as that if this FET fails I will blame them for the BFN wondering if they had given me the correct pills it just might of been a BFP obviously there is no way I would know this but I know i will still think it was the case. I would ask for a full cycle but I really like the feeling I got from Egg Sharing and being able to help someone else... My AMH / FSH is excellent so i will always know I would never fall short of eggs and with DP only having a ltd amount of sperm frozen it would be such a shame if we never had enough sperm to fertilise the egg and they go to waste.


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Jazz, im so sorry huni but fingers crossed that af doesn't appear & its a late bfp   

Tam, good luck 2day   

watn1, that is absolute crap from ur clinic, you could understand if they made 1 mistake but the catalogue of errors they have made with u is ridiculous, hope that ur lining is thick enough at nxt scan 

Hi to everyone else

Katy xx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Just dropping in to see if any news from Tam. Everything crossed for you hon x

Watn1  Cant beleive your bl**dy clinic. How stressful for you hon. I think you should kick up a stink! This tx is bad enough without
            them messing up. Hopefully all will go ahead and you will get you bfp but dont let them away with it Give them some stick!


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Thought i would just let you know it didn't work again.  .  I was feeling so happy with myself for holding out and i tested when i got home from work and it was a clear BFN on 2 tests.  Am very empty and upset and the emotional pain is raw.  Have cried buckets and my mum and sister have been round too.  Doesn't get any easier the more BFN's you get.  No point in symptom spotting either, it means absolutely nothing.  Thanks for all your support, im off to find solice in a bottle of wine.xx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Tam Sweetheart I am really sorry to hear that it was a BFN Look after each other and that beautiful little girl of yours xxxxxxxx


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh Tam, I'm so very very sorry.  Thinking of you.  Look after yourself.
Jane x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh no Tam so sorry to hear your news   Take care of yourself


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Tam  -  Thinking of you xx


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Tam,


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

tam

thinking of you sweetie....so sorry it wasn't the good news we were all hopeing for you  

much love
Suze xx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Tam, so sorry huni    xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello

Tam hope you're OK 

Big Good luck for testing tomorrow Suze              

Hi everyone else

It's the big thaw for my embies tomorrow. There are 4 coming out of the deep freeze and I've got to ring at lunch time to see what time ET will be on Tues 

Love to everyone 
Hettyx


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hetty

good luck for tmrw's thaw sweetie...i just know they'll be fine  

thanks for the good luck wishes for testing.....i did a sneaky test this morning and got the faintest of lines (i mean show to the light and squint!!  ) guess its given me a little bit of hope for tmrw's test but even if its negative im going to ask for a blood test rather than having to test again every few days...would drive me potty  

much love to everyone
Suze xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Suzeeeeeeeeeeeeee I'll be restrained until tomorrow, but        


Thanks for the thaw good luck


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

suze  Sounds promising a line is a line! Will be thinking about you tommorow x


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

oooooooooohhhh  good luck suze

how have u been feeling, any symptoms? i feel like af is coming and i had a moment this morning where i went all dizzy and nearly passed out. could it be pg related?

good luck to all that need it and hugs to those who need them aswell

em x


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Tam, I hope you're ok, thinking of you.  

Suze - Squint or no squint if you can see a line it's good .  I have everything crossed for you, good luck for tomorrow.    

Hetty - Best of luck for tomorrow, I'm sure your embies will be fine.  .

Hi everyone else - I hope you are all ok.

Nothing really to report for me, will be testing again tomorrow morning, if still BFN will ask doc for blood test, I need to know one way or the other now, this is driving me  .


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Suze - sounds promising......a line's a line - squinty or not.  Good luck for tomorrow - I'll be thinking of you.   

Tam - hope you're ok.  I've been thinking of you today.

Hetty - will be thinking of your 4 wee embies tomorrow.  Good luck!

Jazz -    for tomorrow.  It must be so hard for you just now.

iwannabigbelly - I constantly felt like AF was coming when I got my BFP for my daughter. I was really convinced the ICSI  hadn't worked but I remember the nurse telling me that the feeling of AF coming can be a good sign - and it was.

I've had a lovely day today - went out for afternoon tea with my mum, sister and a cousin who's over here from America, studying for a term. It was good to forget about treatment for a while.  DH just headed off back to London at 7 so house feels a bit quiet.

Hi to everyone else.
Jane x


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey everyone

Suze as everyone's saying a lines a line! Im sure ur official tests just going to confirm that 2moro, good luck!   

Hetty good luck for thawing 2moro   

Jazz fingers crossed it changes for u 2moro   

Nothing to much to report from me, had some spotting yesterday & went into a total panick, my friend reassured me though (shes a midwife) but just think until babies here    i'm going to panick at every wee thing

Hi to everyone else 

Katy xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks jane71 - i know loads of people say af pain can be good sign but instant reaction is still that it hasnt worked!
not sure about the dizzy thing i had this morning, any ideas?

em x


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi iwannabigbelly, not sure about dizziness but think it might be a good sign


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

just googled dizziness and it can be an early pg sign, so fingers crossed, i think i have gone into symptom spotting overdrive now!!
xx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

Tam -  

suze -        - let us know! a line is a line!!!

iwannabigbelly - i to have af pains, had tummy cramps 3dpt, but since weekend been proper af, deep pains, not getting hopefull as me and DH dont have much luck, hope its good signs for you. i would be soooo happy if it turns out to be BFP, but not getting hopes up for a fall, some say that af signs are good tho, and plus you have dizzyness!! when do you test?  

sorry, on a downer today, not happy that i think its all over for us.


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Just rushing out but wanted to give kitten a   .
Jane  x


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

mornin all

thanks for all your lovely positive wishes but am the bearer of bad news .........its officially a BFN for us....was really hoping after our squinty line yesterday   not sure what to do next as after 7 cycles of ivf the bank balance is at zero  we have one last frosty so will see what our cons thinks is the best bet 

kitten - sorry your feeling down lady   dont give up yet  

hetty - hope the call brings you good news  

i wanna - hope your dizziness is a good sign honey  

love to everyone else
Suze xx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

oh suze hun im so so sorry     i to was hoping your line would be a good sign.  take care of yourself and DH, and   for your frostie!!!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Suze - I am so sorry  

Hello to everyone - hope all is well.

   for all those on 2ww.x


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Suze I am so so sorry.  This can be such a cruel game.  I really feel for you.  Best wishes and i hope you get your strength back again soon.  xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh no suz   I'm so sorry   Have you had a blood test today or was it HPT?  

Kitten hope it's not over yet     When is OTD?

Iwannabigbelly Ohhh sounds like some promising symptoms      How are you today

Jane  how are you?

Tam hope you're feeling OK 

Watn when is your thickness scan?    Hope it goes ok.

Katy how are you getting on?  

Jazz how did the HPT go this morning?    


Thanks all so much for the good luck wishes. I've just rung and all 4 have survived the thaw. they are in the incubator now hopefully dividing so if they survive the night ET will be tomorrow. I'm so happy.

Happy Hetty


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

oh hetty! thats fantastic news!!!   how brill, come on little embies!  

my otd is the 5th....af due on the 3rd, my first isci my af arrived bang on time and 2 days before otd so never got the chance to test.   af type pains again today, only thing im holding out on the hope is that af pains started on sat, dont usually get them until af is here.


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks Kitten

Sorry you're feeling a bit down   If it helps I seem to get AF pains all the time on and off since starting tx. Before I only ever got them the day before, but now they just pop up out of nowhere. I've even had some this morning  

Fingers crossed it is implantation pains


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

I've been wondering how *Knickleduster* is getting on? Any news


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Suze - I'm so sorry, I'm thinking of you darling .  Look after each other and    for your frostie.

Hetty - absolutely brilliant news, glad your embies put in an outstanding performance, good luck for tomorrow darling.     

Kitten - Try to stay positive darling, I know it's easier said than done, I'm   they're implantation pains.     

PUPO ladies I haven't forgotten you.    

Hi everyone else, hope your treatments are going well and as planned.      Sorry I haven't been around much but I am thinking of you all.  

As for me did another HPT this morning and again was BFN, I am really starting to lose my mind now.  My doc has said I should continue taking the cyclogest and not to worry about doing a blood test yet.  I still haven't seen af and I'm still having symptoms but the tests are telling me something different, I am sooo confused I guess as long as there's a glimmer of hope I should be grateful but I'm at the point where I just want to know so I can get on with my life and we can make some real decisions.

Take care ladies

Jazz
xxx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Good luck Jazz     I don't understand why the doc won't just do a blood test so you know what is happening.

Lynda is it ET tomorrow for you?      Lots of good luck if it is the big thaw tomorrow    


I'm going to try and stay horizontal (a la Zita West) after ET so if I'm quieter than normal you know why.

Love to everyone


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi all

so sorry suze  why is life so cruel take care hunny

i am ok still af free    had another dizzy moment today, not as bad as yesterday but still had to hold on to something. spoke to SIL today and she had faint moments aswell, so fingers crossed
this is the furthest i have ever got in a cycle af free 
i might test a day early tomorrow, then again i might not. i will see what mood i wake in and if i remember as i am starting work at half seven.

love to all

em x


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Suze - I am so sorry to hear your news.       I was thinking of you today and so hoping that the news would be good. Take time to look after each other.

Hetty - fantastic news about your embies thawing so well.   Good luck for tomorrow    .  Hope you can sleep well tonight.    back!

Jazz - this must be so hard for you.  Stay positive if you can    .

Kitten - again, try to stay positive.  Who know what our bodies go through?

iwannabigbelly - symptoms sound promising, I'd say. Try and hold off testing til Wednesday if you can.   

I'm fine here - I've got a scan to check the thickness on Friday then hopefully ET will be on Tuesday.  Its my DH's graduation on Wednesday - really looking forward to it.  But our central heating seems to be packing in as I type and its FREEZING.

Hi to everyone else.
Jane xx


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Suze- So sorry to hear your news .

Hope everyone else is ok. 

Helenx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Suze, thinking of you.

Jane, how horrible being cold, i don't function without heat.  During the 2ww i felt especially cold so i hope you get it sorted soon.  Good luck that ET is next Tuesday.  Have fun at the graduation, it's nice to have something other than this to think about.

Em, fingers crossed that you get a positive result.  It's impossible trying to symptom spot, i think all you can try and do is keep sane and wait till test day (or a day early)...if that's possible.  Good luck.

Jazz, my AF hasn't arrived either but they haven't told me to re test.  Have you got strong pregnancy symptoms?  Is it not normal for AF to arrive alot after test day?  I'm starting to wonder about myself too now!?  Bet it must be driving you crazy!

Kitten, not long to go now, thinking of you.  The last bit is so hard.  Keeping everything crossed.

Hetty, fantastic news on the thaw.  Hope ET goes well, looking forward to hearing how you got on.

Thanks for all you good wishes everyone, I've picked myself off the floor now and feeling much stronger and passing on all my babydust to the rest of you.  I've got an appointment DEc 23rd to discuss next full cycle and hoping to do short protocol this time as I don't respond too well from the stimms as i have high FSH.  Looking forward to that just before Christmas, time will pass really quickly and i can start again.  
Still no AF for me but a stonking headache, like a big hormone hangover.

Hi to all ive missed and thinking of you all.
Tam x


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

hello everyone - sorry I havent been around - I moved house last monday and only got interent today.
I had 2 frosties put back on wednesday (day 3 transfer) but I have had flu since thursday and been sneezing and coughing loads so I dont hold out too much hope for the little darlings - I keep praying though    I test next monday so not long to go really - time is going quicker with the move and being ill and I have no central heating in new house until end of this week so am freezing (sat with fingerless gloves and scarf on  

I am very sorry for those of you who have had BFN's and I hope that you can take time to heal and make plans for the future    

those of you still waiting - I wish you heaps of luck and implantation vibes    

btw - I just started getting weird twinges today above the groin area - anyone else got similar (like mild AF pains)


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello 

We're home from ET,

We went this morning just praying at least one would have survived the night and all 4 had!

They had done so well. We had:-
4cell grade4/4
4cell grade3/4
4cell grade 2/3
2cell grade 4/4

The top one is perfect and the next one down practly perfect too. We have brough them both home. Sadly the other two couldn't be re-frozen.

We are over the moon to have got this far. 
My feet are firmly on the ground though as there is a long way to go yet and I know perfect embryos don't guarantee anything. 

Mollie congratulations on ET, hope you're feeling better soon    Maybe implantation pains?   

Tam   You sound like a lady with a plan  

Jane good luck for your scan not long until ET

Iwanna    

hello to everyone else     

A very Happy Hetty PUPO (finally at long last!) xxxxxxx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

hetty - congratulations on becoming PUPO and good luck for the next 2 weeks.  Let the crazy times begin  

when u get a moment my update for the pg 1 list is ET 26th nov and test day 8th dec


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hetty - Great news.. So pleased for you   for the 

 - Coming your way iwannabigbelly

Great news about your Et too MollieBoo, I hope you are feeling implantation pains hun  for testing! 

Hope everyone is ok.. Will pop in tomorrow and let you know how final lining scan has gone.. The last few das have gone by really quicking so i'm  its had time to thicken now. xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Iwanna lots of good luck for testing tomorrow       got everything crossed  for you  

Watn good luck for your lining scan     that you're nearly there after such a long journey  

Thanks molly, I've done the list i'd forgotten to put me on as well


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

right girls

i tested this morning a day early

it was an asda test with a 5 min thresh hold

and a faint pink line came up in the time limit ( and i didnt have to squint!!)... holy c**p is it my turn?

i am still af free too!!  i have never got this far with out af

first IVF cycle af 3 days before tests day, bfp 4 days before test day but then the bleeding came

first FET cycle 2 days before test day

i really really hope this is real

had another dizzy spell yesterday and right now i have bad indigestion

i hope this isnt false, please let it be real

sorry for lack of personels my head is everywhere at mo!!

any advice or similar stories gratfully recieved

love to all

em x


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Em  Thats fab news. Well done you! Yipeeeeeeeeeee 

Just a quickie as off to accupuncture! One blast didnt survive the thaw but one snow baby on board!

Hetty  Pupo  Fab news hon x


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Ladies - It feels great to come home to such positive posts this evening.    Lets keep those     going....

Ooooooooh Em,    Sounds good to me, hopefully the lines darker tomorrow.  I have everything crossed for you darling.

Hetty - Great News, take it easy, how are you going to occupy yourself the next couple of weeks??

Watn - Good luck with your scan tomorrow, I hope it goes well for you.   

Jane - Good luck with your scan and et.   

Mollie - good to hear from you darling, I definitely agree I'm   they are implantation pains, good luck for testing next week.

Tam - Glad your feeling better, yes darling it is driving me crazy .  AF still hasn't arrived and I'm still having symptoms.  The day before I was due on and on my due date I had very little brown discharge; I put it down to af arriving but that didn't happen, so I was really shocked when I got the BFN on Friday  

Yesterday my left (.) was really sore (I had to keep cuppling it to give it extra support which my DD found highly amusing) and I have had discharge pretty much every day at varying degrees (not brown anymore just (watery/mucousy)).  With my past cycles AF either arrived around AF due date give or take a day or just before testing (I am now 8 days late).  I had one cycle where AF didn't arrive until a day or so after test date however I was getting AF pains and there was no discharge other than when AF arrived, so this experience is slightly different.

I should say that I haven't had any AF pains to report really since test date other than the odd twinges or nothing at all, don't know if this is a good or bad sign.  I'm just on auto pilot at the moment in ensuring that I take the cyclogest, can't think much further than that otherwise I won't be able to function.  

Similar experiences or stories would be appreciated to help me make sense of this. 

And to all our PUPO ladies -       

Love
Jazz
xxx


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Lynda - congratulations, you rest up PUPO lady.


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Em that sounds really promising         

Jazz   I'm sorry this is still ongoing for you, it's the 3ww! When did the doc say you could have ablood test? Soon I hope    

Lynda Woo hoo congratulations      When is OTD? 

Tam how are you  

Kitten, Jane, Helen and everyone else  


Well my attempt to stay horizontalish is failing already! I helped cook tea with DH and I'm slumped at the computer again!! I didn't take the dog for a walk and I'm doing everything slowly and carefully not speeding round like normal. I don't think it makes any difference in the end. The doc said just do what you normally do.

Hetty xxx


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hi all

hetty - so pleased you are pupo sweetie   

lynda - congrats on your embie honey...hope you are resting up   

em - wow sweetie...here's to a lovely bfp tmrw  

jazz - what a nightmare honey, i know exactly how you feel.....i just want to know now!! 

mollie - woo hoo pupo lady...  glad the move went ok  

hi to watn, tam, jane, helen, kitten and anyone ive missed 

well the saga continues   .........I've now tested 2 days bfn and the clinic wanted me to keep testing until friday (official test day!) so when i called with todays result i asked for a beta hcg.....so im in for blood tmrw at 2pm, then at least i can draw a line under this cycle and move onto next one  no miracles for us this christmas  

much love to all
Suze xx


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi all,

Just a quickie as MIL's visiting.

Hetty - great news!  Take it easy now.

Lyndalou - also great news!  And also take it easy.

Suze - good luck for the blood test.

Iwanna - good luck for tomorrow, its sounding good.

Hi to everyone else and lots of good luck.

Jane x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Good luck for your blood test Suze      


Em


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

congtrates i wantabig! woohoo, im so pleased.

sorry, but gotta bring the thread down, my af arrived monday nite 5 days before test date, 2 days before af was due. gutted isnt the word.   feels like my heart has been ripped out...again. 

hugs to all.


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Oh Kitten, Im so so sorry.  It hurts doesn't it.  Give yourself time to get the anger and sadness out and you'll come through the other side much stronger and ready to fight again.  Thinking of you.xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ladies... Guess what?............. I'm gonna actually be PUPO    

Lining was at 7.8mm Today   They were going to take my frosties out today but I have asked to just go for for a couple more days just to be 100% sure and i really want to actually see my lining at 8mm on the screen before i will actually believe it. So i am going back Friday 

I must say that they clinic has really upped their care 200% (thought they might) Even booking out my original Nurse,The Nurse Manager & the clinical director for my appointment on friday..  

the Nurse manager I seen today has said again that she recommend i go for blasts which is really risky and we will really only know once we know how many survive the thaw over the weekend.. But if all is well on Friday then they will take them out of the freezer and If i go for Blasts then transfer will be Wednesday/Thurdsay next week if i get called in before then Monday/Tuesday next week... Now as you might of guessed this is going to mean a test day Christmas week Maybe even Xmas Eve/Xmas Day!!!  

We are far from nearly there yet though as thawing is worrying me BIG time! But i am sure we will be ok.... I have lots of Christmas names for my frosties though..  

Suze - Good luck for the blood text.

Iwannabigbelly - Hope that line had darkened this morning..

Kitten - I am so sorry to hear about your AF   I can only imagine your pain.. But like Tam says you will come out the other end of this pain..


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Kitten I'm so sorry    Give yourself time      (Tell me to shut up if I'm being too optimistic, but one of my FFs had a full AF bleed in her 2ww and then got a BFP, she is due in 2 weeks!) I'll keep my fingers crossed for test day anyway  


Watn Great news   Sounds like your clinic is finally pulling it's finger out    




Girls I don't know if you look at the list on page one, but I haven't updated a few negative results over the last few days. I know some of you are waiting for blood tests or AF to arrive so I'll only update when you've all got a clear answer       there are a few Christmas miracles due  


I've managed to stay in bed until now so I'm going to have a gentle walk with the dog round the garden I think. 

love to everyone


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hetty- Congrats on being PUPO.  

watn1- That is excellent news about your lining. Reckon if my frosties thaw ok we might be 2ww buddies!

Kitten-  So sorry to hear your news. 

Suze- Lets hope your blood test gives some answers. The not knowing must be so hard. Lets hope for good results  

iwannabigbelly- Congrats. Do you have blood test at clinic today to confirm?

Mollies Congrats on being pupo. Glad to hear move went ok. i am hating the packing. Must go in minute as DH has taken babes out so I can do some more and here I am on computer!!

HI to jazz, jane, tam, lyndalou.

Helenx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Em – CONGRATULATIONS  well done and good luck for the scan.     

Kitten – I am so sorry it hasn’t worked for you this time    

Lyndalou – congratulations on becoming PUPO good luck for 2ww  

Jazz – good luck – when can u test again?  

Suze – good luck for blood test today  

Watn1 – good luck with thikening up that lining – drink milk and use a hot water bottle on ur tummy eat lots of protein too.  

Hetty – sticky vibes to ya!    I only managed to rest because I got the flu day after ET otherwise I would not have been able to put my feet up as so busy with new house.

Helen – when do u have ET – just wondering if we will cross paths as I have my blood test on Monday. 


love and luck to everyone else  

Im ok - got the plumbers in today fixing in boiler and radiators and hopefully they will fire us up tomorow night.  It is so cold isnt it.  It is awkward for me to put my feet up today as  dont want to look like a lazy c*w    but am on laptop pretending to be studious.    My af pains are eased today but dont want to speak too soon.  Yesterday I had mild af type pains and was a bit worried.  also weird pulling sensations around lower abdomen (has anyone else experienced this?)


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Mollie- I had af type pains when I pregnant with the twins and through the 2ww genuinely believed that AF was going to start. As you know it didn;t . Lets hope this is what you are experiencing now!!


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

helen - many thanks for the reassurance - I had af pains last cycle too but was a bfn - this time they are not strong like my usual af pains (usually my af cramps make me have to double over) but its like that heavy feeling and twinges that you get before af where you feel you need to start af (wierd I know) its a bit like a burn sensation    will you be at bourn next week?


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Mollie- Have appointment tomorrow and will have ET next week if all goes to plan x


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

kitten  I am really sorry about your bfn. Look after yourself hon x

Having a really bad day today. Have had pain lower left back and side for a couple of weeks now but just put it down to tx/drugs.
Have woken up this morning with a spot like rash in hte same area. Am taking steriods with this cycle which I know lowers your
immune system. A friend has called around who is a nurse and she thinks it might be shingles! Cant get app with GP untill tommorow. So worried! Will this effect my chances of getting a bfp and if I do could there be something wrong with the baby as
a result? Just spoken to a doctor at the Lister and he needs it to be diagnosed before deciding what to do but he said it
sounds like shingles and if I had chicken pox as a child the shingles can come out as a result of the steriods. Why dont they tell you this before? Really stressed and worried now when im supposed to be relaxed and calm ****


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Lynda really hope it's not shingles        Not what you need on the 2ww


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Heyeveryone! wow its been a busy board!

Hetty - congrats on being pupo   

Lynda - really hope its not shingles


Mollie -  i had af type pains & got a bfp,    fingers crossed thats what u'rs is

Watn1 - thats fab news, eventually things are going your way, im so pleased & will kep my fingers crossed for the thaw

Kitten - so sorry huni   

Suze - hope blood test went well 2day   

Hi to everyone i've missed

Had scan 2day & can't belive it its twins! Crossing everything that everthing goes to plan

Luv Katy xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Woooo Hooo Katy congratulations    did you get to see heart beats today? Or is it still too early?

Hxxx


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Fantastic news Katy!  How exciting - I'm so pleased for you. Jane x


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks

could see the heartbeats flickering away but couldn't hear them, still really tiny though, have another scan in 2 weeks so hope to see more then 

Katy xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi all

sorry to bring board down but OTD today and it was a very clear    

i used the hospital tets and a clear blue, white as white can be! not a sniff of a line

so dont know what yesterdays test was all about either faulty/evap line/or another chem pg

still havent got af yet tho!

so i am gonna carry on with crinone untill i speak to clinic tomorrow

katy-great scan news i bet u r both over the moon, well done twinnie mum!

em x


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Em - I am so sorry    

Katy - congratulations at seeing your twins for the very 1st time - it must seem unreal


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Katy Congratulations hon Double wammie! wow how exciting so pleased for you x


Em  I am really sorry sweetheart. Big hugs x

Got an emmergency app with gp and I have Shingles! Gutted cant beleive our luck! He didnt want to give me any medication
because of our tx. Wants me to discuss it with Lister again tommorow. So worried this will effect our little blast feel this 2ww is doomed before it has even begun1


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Em - I'm so sorry.  Look after yourself - thinking of you.   

Lyndalou - oh no to the shingles!  How unfair.  Let us know how you get on tomorrow when you talk to the clinic.

Hi to everyone else.

Jane x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Em So sorry   hope you get some help from the clinic tomorrow  

Lynda     You've got a really tough blast on board that has survived freezing and thawing. It'll breeze through this


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Katy- Congrats on the twins. You are so doubly blessed!  

Lyndalou-    . Praying your little embie can survive the shingles. Hope you feel better soon.

My appointment is this afternoon to see how my lining is doing and will prob have Et next week.

Helenx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Good luck for your scan today Helen


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Helen – hope appt went well today and lining is nice and thick – I guess u will have ET tues or weds so I will prob not see u there.  Im in on Monday.

lynda - hope your GP manages to help u with some relief for the shingles - I have heard it is quite painful / uncomfortable    I hope ur blast is a little fighter for you    

love and luck to everyone else    

does anyone else get weird rushes to their nose (like a headrush or nosebleed feeling?)


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Well my scan went well and my lining is looking good! Et planned for next wednesday. Fingers crossed my little embies thaw successfully.

Don't know whether I will get on much in next few days as depends on how soon internet is connected as move house tomorrow.

   to all those on 2 ww and hi to everyone else.

Helenx


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Helen - good luck with the house move tomorrow!  Hope it all goes well and isn't too stressful.  Great news that your scan went well.  Good luck for Wednesday if you're not on before then.

Lyndalou -how are your shingles?

Hi to everyone and good luck to those on 2ww.

Jane x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Helen that's great news good luck for the thaw and the house move    

Jane 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

Helen - you are just like me - I moved house last monday and then ET on wednesday and we at same clinic - lets hope all these coincidences are lucky omen    

luck to everyone else


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies.

LyndaLou - I am so sorry to hear about the shingles.. Typical hey    You have 1 strong embies there hun..    that it will come through for you. I live in fear of shingles as I have never had chickenpox or anything else for that matter.

Helen - Great news that you are ready for ET. I hope your house move goes ok. Good luck for ET.x

Katy - WOW! Congratulations on your twinnies... Double the fun & love.. Hope you have a lovely pregnancy.x


Sticky Vibes to all you on 2ww  


Well lastly.. Just back back from the clinic... I AM READY   I have been booked in for ET on Thursday at 12 noon for Blasts   But I may get called in on Tuesday depending on what happend during the thaw/dividing stage. 
Is it still a 14 day test day with blasts?
I have a whole bag of drugs and how on earth I am going to remember them all i don't know i have:
Progynova - 8 pills a day
Bum Bullets - 3 a day
metrodazole (anibiotics for over the weekend) 2 in the morn, 2 in the eve.
Salbutamol - (night before ET, Morning of ET, Even of ET)
Asprin
Pregnacare
Omega 3 

Our 6 day 1 frosties are coming out tomorrow     that they thaw got to call AM to see how they are.


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Watn Lots of good luck for thaw               My clinic counts test day as 2weeks from what would have been EC so that would be today.

I had a really anxious feeling all morning, but after lunch and watching Knocked Up I feel much calmer. 

How are the other 2ww getting on? Any signs of insanity?

Hxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Hetty.. So that would mean a test date of around 20th December. They nurse told me if was 14 days after ET but i am not sure if i heard her right (that would give us a test date of Xmas Day   even though i know i would of tested way before that as i have no will power at all. Figured I would test from 5-6 days just to give myself something to do  

Did you watch that programme on BBC four last night? Growing babies? It was about the development of a baby from the very early embie stage.. It was really interesting watching just how much the embie goes through just to puncture into the womb lining.. That is what your embie will be doing over the next few day's.. Fighting through to latch on.xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Watn Yep if you were at my clinic you'd be testing on the 19th 
That program sounds really interesting and a sensible thing to watch. I was an idiot last night and watched BBC1 drama about demon embryos killing people, what was i thinking


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

probably not the best thing to watch.. You can watch it on BBC i player Here's the link for anyone who might want to watch it.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00fvh1j/b00fvh0h/Growing_Babies_War_in_the_Womb/

/links


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks Watn I'm watching it now Although I'm not sure 'war in the Womb' is any better  

Hxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi ladies,
    5 out of 6 of our frosties survived the thaw   I am really happy with that. We have to call back on Monday too see whether they think it is worth risking taking them to blast However i am a bit nervous that if we do we'll have nothing for transfer, Think i might jst ask for a 3 day.. I can't take much more waiting  

I hope everyone is ok.. Sticky thoughts to those on 2ww.x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Congratulations Watn       Your babies will be home soon


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

watn1 - I had a 3day transfer as couldnt bear to wait for the blasts.  I had 6 defrosted but 3 perished on 1st day so it is all a gamble isnt it - good luck


----------



## MARTEEN (Sep 13, 2003)

Helen - Hoping everything goes well for you for Et next week.

I took a clearblue digital this morning, early test, I can never wait, and it came up with pregnant 3-4 weeks, I really don't believe it and truely think it is wrong, I have to post a blood sample to Bourne tomorrow and they will ring me either Tues/Wednesday with result.

I will let you all know

Best wishes to everyone else

Marteen
xxx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Marteen that's wondeful         

Mollie     for testing tomorrow


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Marteen - congratulations          

Mollie     good luck for 2moro

Hi to everyone else

Sorry for the flying visit got the tea on

Katy xxx


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Congratulations, Marteen.  Great news!    
I'm so pleased for you.

Good luck for tomorrow Mollie.    

Watn1 - great news about the thaw.     Have you decided what to do?

Hettie - how're you feeling?  Are you still taking it easy?  

Hi to Lyndalou, Tam, ktdoc, Helen, Swifty, iwanna and everyone else.

I went for my scan on Friday but it wasn't great.  My lining was only 6.7mm and it needs to be 8mm so I'm on the tablets for another week then back for another scan this Friday.  Hopefully it'll be better by then.  I'm feeling a bit fed up as this is all taking ages!

Jane x


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry it's been a while.

Congratulations Marteen       .  Excellent News, I wish you the best of luck for your pregnancy.  

Mollie - Good luck for testing tomorrow, thinking of you.       

PUPO Ladies -        I hope you're managing to stay sane try to keep yourself occupied.

Lyndalou - sorry to hear you have shingles darling, I'm thinking of you and sending you extra             

Those of you getting ready for et -    and   to you and your    

Katy -  absolutely amazing news about your twins darling, your good fortune truly brought tears to my eyes.  I wish you the very best for your pregnancy.  

Em - I am so sorry to hear your news.   

 Hetty, Watn, Jane, Helen, Tam (apologies to anyone I've missed), I hope you're all ok.  

Sorry for the lack of personals, it's been a while and I can see a lot has been going on.  I had a blood test on Thursday and they confirmed it's another   for me unfortunately  , hence I've not been around for a while.  By the time I got to Thursday I was a state, not knowing what was going on as af still hadn't arrived and I was still testing negative, well at least I can move on now.  I'm sure many of you know it doesn't get any easier.  I would like to thank all of you for your support as hard as it's been you really have helped me through the last month.  On the positive side we have 2 frosties waiting for us and we will certainly be trying again after Christmas.  

Love to you all.

Jazz


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

BFN for me


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry Mollie


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Mollie - Jaz - I am sooo sorry Ladies.   xxxxxxxxx

Jane - I only know too well how much of a pain it is to keep waiting for your lining.. A lot can change in a week sweetie.. Keep your chin up. x

Marteen - Congratulations hun.. Well done.. You must be over the moon.x

I have good and bad news.. Only 2 of our embryo's made it to today   

1: 4 Cell
2: 7 Cell

Number 2 they tell me is excellent, & very very good quality, Obviously she was trying to make me feel better.  

Good News: Is that i am going in for ET this afternoon at 2pm   I am nervous and I took one of the pills they gave me that i have to take the morning of ET, Evening of ET etc and they have given me the shakes BIG time.. My whole body is shaking inside.. Feels really strange  

So, Maybe Embryo Number 2 will devide again before 2pm, We'll see...But PUPO here I come


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Mollie I'm so sorry        Take good care of yourself     

Jazz I'm so sorry you didn't get better news from your blood test, it has been such a drawn out process for you       

Jane sorry you've got to wait another week      Hope it goes quickly for you  

Watn You've got two strong beauties to bring home today. Good luck for ET    

Lynda How are you feeling? Hope the shingles is improving.

Marteen good luck for your blood test   

Katy How are you?  

Kitten, Iwanna, Suze     

I had a complete stupid moment this morning as I couldn't remember if I'd taken my prognova. I had to count every tablet I've taken over the last 3 weeks to work out how many I should have left. It turned out I had taken them but DH was being grumpy this morning and I was distracted by all his questions about the bank etc etc, always the mans fault   That's my excuse!!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hetty - I have to count back everyday! I have now taken to putting the days worth in one of those little Pill boxes from the chemist that way I know i've had them all. xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm glad I'm not the only one


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

  We're home    Fanstastic experience.. Somehow i think I should feel different  
Good news is that the 4 cell had changed to 6 by the time we got there & the 8 was just about to divide again.. I am very happy with our little embro's  

So the dreaded 2ww start's


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Watn PUPO        
I felt like I should feel different too after ET


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great news Watn1!  So glad it went well.


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Molliee - I am so sorry darling, make sure you take time out to look after each other.  

Watn1 - congratulations on becoming a PUPO lady, make sure you take it easy, I have everything crossed for you.     

Marteen - how did your blood test go today?

Thank you all for your messages.  I hope you don't mind me sticking around but I intend to keep sending all you PUPO ladies and PUPO ladies to be     .  I am thinking and   for you all.


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Really glad you're sticking around Jazz   How are you?


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Congratulations Watn, now for the madness.  The problem is that you don't feel any different and thats when you analyse every little twinge.  I reckon its best not to read into anything, but that's easier said than done. Good luck and keeping everything crossed for you.  mY God you're alot of medication.  I most definitely would forget.  I had trouble remembering to change a patch once every 3 days!

Marteen, Congratulations, Im thrilled for you.  what brilliant news, bet you can't believe it.  Good luck for your blood test.

Jazz, I'm so sorry it didn't turn out to be the right result.  At least you can try to move on now, theres nothing worse than being stuck in the middle of nowhere.  I find the 2ww like that, you just can't think beyond it.  I just put my life on hold.  Having a BFN is devastating but at least you can move onto the next stage now, glad you have some lovely frosties waiting.

Mollie, Im so so sorry.  Too many of us in this BFN club.  I hope you are managing to keep strong.  After a couple of days of feeling like the world has collapsed i hope you can move forward.  Thinking of you.

Lynda, poor you, shingles!!  Sounds nasty.  Hope you start recovering soon.

Jane, how frustrating having to wait another week.  I had that with my Fet before last, think its normal for it to take that long, doesn't make it any easier though.  I know FET is shorter than a fresh but i think it feels longer as there are less trips for scans etc and always just seems like such a long wait till the next appointment.  You're almost there.  Best things come to those that wait...so they say!!!!

Katy, are you startaing to glow yet or are you beginning to turn green with sickness.  Hope you are feeling good and enjoying every second of knowing you've got 2 little babies tucked up snuggly plotting how to run you ragged and keep you awake at night.  

Good luck all you PUPO ladies and hugs to those who are not doing as well.

Hetty, Kitten, Suze, Em, hi to you all, sorry if ive missed anyone, certainly not intentional.

I'm feeling good and ready to start all over again, not quite sure when that will be.  Want to get going as soon as possible.  I'll have the answers on 23rd following my consultation.  In the meantime im just doing my childminding and taking on a few extra shifts at the pub just to get the money in.

Thinking of you all and will keep checking in. Tam xx


----------



## cokes (Nov 11, 2008)

hi ladies, i had fet 7days ago,had the same af pains,niggles,fuller boobs a bit veiny,today a bit off lightheadness...my question is that i was just looking back and af is due tomorrow,does anyone know if it should still come or does drugs keep it away?im on 3 prognova and 2 crinone aday.Apart from above off and on as yet no implantatoin bleed? feeling a bit down today and confussed hope someone can help!              sarahx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Tam   lovely to hear from you

Cokes hello I had et 7 days ago too!! The drugs should hold AF off. I wouldn't worry about AF pains as everyone seems to get them. Good luck


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Tam -   Thanks hun. I have them all in a little pill box now so i don't forget any   

Hetty / Cokes - Wow you are both half way there... How exciting..     for you both.

Who's next to test? I can't find the list


----------



## cokes (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks hetty i see that your OTD is 15th.. mine is 16th!!!       good luck to you all, x    can someone tell me what PUPO means. x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Cokes - PUPO = Pregnant untill proven otherwise   Good luck for test day... Keep up the PMA


----------



## cokes (Nov 11, 2008)

watn1 ah thanks.. this my sound really silly but every night since last thursday i have been dreaming even if i wake up i then start dreaming something else...they are not very exciting tho...been to fancy dress party dreessed as charlie chaplin...last nite friends dog had puppys!!!!! told you not very exciting!!!!! think im losing it!


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Morning 

Watn the list is on page one on the very first post. Lynda is next to test tomorrow        

Cokes Interesting dreams! 

Hello to everyone else.

I'm afraid I'm driving myself mad with symptom watch. I was getting all excited about feeling sick, but realised it coinsided with taking HRT so it's probably that   I know it's not sensible to look at every tiny thing, but it's hard to ignore them.


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Good Luck to Lynda for testing tomorrow Hope you're doing ok


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Cokes - I hardly ever remember my dreams.. Bit sad really as i'd like to see just how weird they get.x

Hetty - Bet the symptom watching is horrible... I can hardly wait untill next week so i can start  

LyndaLou -    for really great news from you tomorrow.x


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Just a quick post from me, House move went well but we aren't connected to internet properly yet and the pay as you go internet my husband got just keeps losing connection!

Both my embies thawed so had 2 grade 1 put in today!!!!! Test date is the 23rd dec (am hoping it will be a nice christmas present!).

 to all those that have had BFN. 

   to all of you in waiting!

hello to everyone else.

Helenx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Sorry not posted for a bit. Have been really ill with shingles. Today is the 1st day out of bed since thurs. Wouldnt wish it on anyone
pain was dreadful. The only good thing about it was the 2ww has gone so quickly, not really thought about it much and here we are
test day tommorow!
Not sure how I feel about it. Normally in 2ww wait would worry if I had one brazil
nut too few or forgot to drink pinapple juice and yet I have been taking loads of drugs for shingles this time [I had not choise they
fot quite bad] So worried about the effects of being so ill but what will be will be!

Thank you girls for thinking about me over last week and your wishes for tommorow xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow Lyndalou!  Your shingles sound awful - not what you need right now.
Helen - great news about your embies.  Good luck!
Hi   to everyone else and lots of luck to those that need it.
Jane x


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

lyndalou- Sorry to hear you have been so poorly. Hope testing goes well today   

Helenx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Helen congratulations on your thaw and transfer, lots of      


Lynda         for today 


I'm afraid 2ww madness is still upon me. Feel quite fragile and obsessed with any tiny symptom


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Lynda - No news?  

Helen - Congrat's on the transfer.. Here's to a fab Christmas Eve pressy   

I'm really fed up!   

My clinic really really   me off!! 

I have today received a Bill from them for £82! For the Cyclogest, Progynova, Antibiotics b4 ET and the Salbutamol. Now at my original ET i was annoyed hat they were not going to let me have ET and asked whether it is just a ploy to get more money out of me for FET and was told "No don't be silly this is a safety issue for your health, You already have all the drugs you will need for FET in your Kit (they keep your drugs for you and just give you what you need at appointments) My drugs were set because off Eggshare and i understand the receiptant paid for the standard treatment.

Now this is not the first time they have sent me a invoive without even telling me, They did it with come tablets the doctor gave me to help the fluid around my ovaries and sent me a nice bill for it afterwards. 

This really is a joke now! What a cheek to charge me for progynova when I have to take more then I should do becuase of their cockup! & i am sure they told me in my first cycle that Cyclogest was going to be a part of my treatment and I obvously didn't use it because I didn't have blooming ET! 

God.... I'm now stressed!!! Just because they   me off   AFter these I'll obviously need more if this cycle works so thats £80 every 18 days so that will be another £400! Which is nothing for our dream to continue and grow but it's the hole principle now! This cycle has cost us nearly £5k for a egg share cycle.. Don't get me wrong I love the fact I shared but if it were about money I could of had a full cycle at a competant clinic for not a whole lot more! This whole process has jsut been about ££££'s for my clinic.


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Watn What complete cock-up. I would send a letter of complaint and the invoice to the clinical director that you've been seeing and ask for an explanation.


----------



## cokes (Nov 11, 2008)

hi,  dont know if anyone can shed some light sorry if tmi....but,been feeling sicky off and on even reached..got a very dull ache towards my right side,and back ache. Just been for a lovely walk with dogs and got back and went to loo after i wiped there was a tiny bit off cm which was clear but sticky?? never had this before any thoughts girls?  day 9pt.x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Cokes maybe signs of early preganacy??      Hope so!


----------



## cokes (Nov 11, 2008)

hetty i do hope so,this is 3rd and final go,with the 1st go ivf, i started to bleed in the second week but still got bfp but mc.1st fet 3yrs ago started to bleed early on and was bfn..its taken 3yrs to try again 2nd fet, as me and dh have lost are dear dads,in the last 3 years..it would be the most wonderful thing ever too have something nice happen to us and our lovely mums..


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Watn what an absolute nightmare your clinic sound.  You've had nothing but trouble with them, you should definitely contest it...and make a complaint in writing.  You definitely deserve your BFP after all this!!  

Cokes, it's hard but try not to read too much into symptoms, those for a BFP and the side effects of the drugs are very similar so it's impossible to know what it is until test day.  All sounds normal though.  Good luck and hope you get a lovely BFP, we've not had many amongst us so there must be a few due.  So sorry to hear about your losses.  Keeping everything crossed.x


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

BFN for me ladies. Why would embie stay in this Shingled body anyway!


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Lyndalou - I'm so so sorry to hear your news.  I'm thinking of you and DH - take time to get over this and look after each other.  This is all so unfair, isn't it?


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry Lynda and after all you've been through   Take time to get well and fingers crossed for a better start to 2009


----------



## cokes (Nov 11, 2008)

hi really fed up today woke up with really strong af pains 10pt ARGGGGH ,now knicker watching....2ww drives u mad!! hope everyone ok.x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Cokes   I've just been to loo now on knickerwatch   We're nearly at the end now


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Oh Lynda, so so sorry.  You must be feeling like utter cr*p.  Sorry, that doesn't help much but i'm sympathising with you and hope you back fighting fit again soon.  x


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

lynda - so sorry hun


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Lynda - So sorry hun   Hope you feel better really soon.xx

Hetty/Cokes - I hadn't even thought about knicker watch as don't these progynova just stop any bleeding?   I'm confused and now i'm gonna start soon    You don't have long to go ladies... i'm so excited for you both.xx  

I've been getting a few niggles this morning.. Almost like a pulling feeling right at the bottom of my stomach   I'm doing great at blocking out what is happening at the moment and kind of forget untill my phone bleeps to tell me it's pill time. Actually right now i just got a really strong pain on the right of my stomach.. Almost like AF pain but stronger... Arrghh! Said I wasn't going to look at symtoms   It's just because I am sitting still I then start to feel allsorts. Monday i'll be half way there.. I really need to find something to do this weekend to keep me occupied and make time fly but DP al working all weekend and shopping for the first time ever doesn't seem like fun because it's way to busy everywhere. I'll find something.

Hope everyone else is ok.xxx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Watn I had an AF feeling this morning hense knicker watch, I think the calm before the storm has set in with me. I have stopped symptom watching and have two big boxes of choc if we get a BFN on Monday. I'm in a 'if its worked its worked if it hasn't then it hasn't' sort of mood so feel calm!! Hope you join me soon


----------



## cokes (Nov 11, 2008)

watn1....im not sure if progynova keeps af away??first time i havent had a bleed,as yet.

hetty....im still knicker checking,af pains gone off a bit now,but am feeling (TMI coming up )  "wet" down there for a few days now,  but just clear or creamy guessing crinone!!  im trying to think the same "what will be will be" ive given it my best shot,cant do anything more than that.  Am just a bit tempted to test, but will be gutted if neg,think ill just enjoy the last days pupo!!! god its hard not too tho!!


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey ladies,

I had my scan this morning and my lining is 10.3mm so our 2 little embies will be defrosted on Thursday and fingers crossed, defrosted later in the day.  I asked about the quality of the embryos and they're both grade 2, one's 9 cell and the other 7 I think.  

I'll have a test date of 1st Jan so they asked me to come in on the 3rd but we're on holiday (not far away though) til the 5th so I might just wait til then rather than come back for the test.  We'll see. ... The nurse did say that even if its negative, I might not get AF cos of the drugs.

Hi to everyone, good luck to those (knicker checkers!) on the 2ww and hugs to those that need them.

Jane x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jane that's great fingers crossed for a New Year BFP   




I was having a good day until about 4pm. I found a hard lump on the dogs leg so have booked the Vets on monday (just to add to the general stress of the day) Then I went to the loo and there was a tiny streak of pink and I've had strong AF pains all night. When DH got home I broke down and told him I didn't think it had worked. He is so sad so I'm trying to remain positive till monday as I know it's not over till it's over, but I've lost any good feeling I had.

Hetty xxx


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Stay positive, Hetty   
Hope your dog is ok - I'm sure he'll be fine.  You don't need any extra stress just now.


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hetty- I hope everything is ok. try to stay positive. Has the bleeding got any heavier, it could be implantation bleed?    My dh reckoned (although i can't remember this part!) that a few days before I was testing last time  I was getting pains like af was about to arrive and crying because i thought  it was all over. stay strong until monday!! Your dogs lump is probably something like a cyst but ihope he is ok. 

Jane - great news about your lining.     for thursday.

Well I am trying to rest but difficult with the 2 little ones. Dh has gone back to work today but I am lucky my best friend has picked them up and taken them to play with her children and instructed me that I am not allowed to unpack, do housework but must rest, so am about to go back to bed and have my first saturday lie in for over 2 years!!

Hi to everyone else,
Helenx


----------



## ktdoc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hetty - please do not give up hope! Just look at me, i was 13 days past transfer when i started spotting & was convinced it was too late to be an implantation bleed, had myself all prepared for a negative, never left the house for days, hardly slept a wink & was so shocked when test came back positive, please please try & stay positive, i know its easier said than done

Hope everyone is well

Katy xx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Katy, Helen, Jane your support is wonderful thank you.   After a tiny amount of brownish spotting this morning there has been nothing else (touch wood) I had strong AF pains this morning in bed and they were slightly more sharp than achey which I'm hoping may be a good sign. Last night I had honestly given up all hope, but a tiny glimmer is there today as I am not bleeding. I feel OK though as I accepted it hadn't worked last night so any positive signs from now on are a bonus. The dog seems OK today, full of beans as usual so hopefully it's just a fatty lump.

Helen what a treat after 2yrs! Enjoy your rest.

Hettyxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Jayne - WOW your lining is fab.. Well done..   for your new year BFP

Hetty  You sound like you've had a traumatic 24 hours  I was going to say Don't even think about giving up hope as I remember about Kate spotting.. & look at her now. Sorry your furbaby needs the vets. Like helen said it's probably mosr likely a cyst.. They are very common..   Like you say do not acept that it's over untill it's over.xx

Hope everyone is ok..

I too am having AF pains today yesterday was just a pulling feeling and twinges but today like Hetty described it's more sharp like the pain I would normallt feel just hours before AF comes  I know she's not going to show.. So i am treating it all as positive feelings, At least I will know if it's a bfn that my little embies tried their best to snuggle in as I could feel them. My (.)(.)'s are tender today & I have 6 pimples  & I have not had any make-up on since transfer so it's not that.. Again I normall get a few pimples just before AF arrives.

For all us on 2ww.....

           ​


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Lynda - I'm sooo sorry darling, I know how you're feeling. Take time to grieve and look after each other.   

Hetty Darling - Please stay positive, you have helped so many of us and I'm sending you loads of        and    .  As Katy said it's never too late.  I remember with my DD I started spotting and thought af had arrived 3 days before testing, I got home from work and broke down when I saw my DH, 3 days later we got our BFP.  

I hope you're dog is ok too.  

Watn1 - I have everything crossed for you, here's some        for the final stint of your 2ww.

Helen - Sounds like you are being well looked after, sending you loads of   and   .

Cokes - Hi and    and    for you too.

I'm thinking of all you PUPO ladies.   

Jane - Great news about your lining a good home for your embies to florish , good luck and     for Thursday and I'm   you have a fabulous start to 2009.

Hi Katy - how's the pregnancy going?

Tam - how are you darling, I hope you're ok.

As for me, I'm ok my DD has managed to occupy me with Christmas preparations which I managed to get started on yesterday.  I have a consultation on Tuesday as hoping to try again in January.  Watch this space.

Apologies to anyone i've missed.

Love

Jazz

xxx


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Just a quickie from me

Jazz lovely to hear from you, thankyou for sharing your story a little bit of hope is good.  good luck for Tuesday, I hope you can get started again soon,  

Watn fingers crossed everything is going well with your embies     


Well it's the big blood test tomorrow, but just to add drama to the whole thing we don't get the result till Monday. Another nail biting day.

Hetty xxxx


----------



## JazzC (Oct 29, 2008)

Hetty once again good luck darling, I have everything crossed for you and DH.


----------



## cokes (Nov 11, 2008)

hetty...good luck. x


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hetty - good luck for your blood test!  So hard to have to wait til tomorrow for the results.
Watn1 - good luck to you too. 

If it helps, like Jazz, I too had AF pains  last time and went on to have a BFP.

Jazz - your plan sounds good!  It always helps to keep busy, doesn't it?

Tam - how are you?

Ktdoc - how are you feeling?  Any sickness?

Helen - glad you're getting a chance to rest.  Not easy with 2 little  ones...

Cokes - hi and good luck.  I had a wee smile when I read about your dreams.  I've had some interesting ones since starting the HRT...

Lyndalou - how are you? Hope you're ok.

Hi to everyone else and good luck to everyone that needs it.

Jane x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hetty - I really hope you hear good news tomorrow... You have such will power    x

Cokes - Are you testing tomorrow too?   If you are Good Luck.x

I feel totally normal today pain & twinges wise.. I do however feel a bit moody like normal PMT.. Bit DP's head off twice already today  

Starting to feel a little negative.. & been looking at other clinic's to go to for next treatment as I have had loads of problems with my current one so not going back there.

Hope everyone is ok.xx


----------



## helen0610 (Dec 23, 2004)

Hetty and coke- Good luck for  testing .    

Watn1- I test the day after you and today am feeling quite negative too as feel totally normal and want to feel some kind of symptoms.  I guess we still have 1 week left and a lot can happen in a week.  This waiting is so hard.    

Jane- Hope you are ok today.

Jazz- Good luck for tuesday.

Hello to everyone else. 

Helenx


----------



## cokes (Nov 11, 2008)

hi ladies,my otd is tomorrow,but have tested this morning and it was inconclusive,clearblue.Nothing showed up in the control window,in result window was one line not pregnant,so will go and get two for tomorrow.Feelling very down now had some tears,only did it today cause boobs are so painful,had no impantation bleed,all my pma has gone.


Good luck hetty..thinking about you.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Cokes.. Oh No!!! Bet you were screaming at the stick   Better luck for tomorrow.xx


Helen - I know what you mean.. My AF pains have totally stopped now just the twinges that I was getting all last week now.. I had a rash last night that appeared all over my chest and notice that my (.)(.)'s have a few veins appeared   
We're nearly there hun.. Half way mark


----------



## cokes (Nov 11, 2008)

watn1.. you could say that, over the 10years ive been ttc ive done my share off tests..ARRRGH


----------



## jane71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Good luck for today Hetty    
and for tomorrow Cokes    
Hi Helen   and Watn1  - stay positive.
Hi to everyone else!
I'm just off to do my last injection before starting the lovely pessaries tomorrow.
Jane x


----------



## Hetty 27 (Jul 12, 2007)

Morning Fellow Festive FETers

Thank you so much for all the good luck wishes. Not long till 4pm now. This morning and yesterday morning there was a small strand of blood in the pessary discharge when I went to the loo, but I'm not panicing, it could mean something either way so I'm just ignoring it. Just got back from the vets and he was happy that lump on the dog's leg is harmless we'll go back in a month just to make sure, so s super duper start to the day, long may it continue!!

Cokes   buckets of love and luck for tomorrow, sounds like a faulty test so doesn't mean a thing       

Jane not long now       hope you're doing ok.

Helen and Watn      I felt the worst in the middle of the 2ww, it's the pits, it won't be long now       

Jazz   

love to everyone  
Hettyxxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

This way to your new home, ladies! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=169332.0


----------

